# quels house pour votre ibook?



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

avec tous les renseignements que j'ai eue de la part de tous le monde je pense que je vais franchir le pas, c'est decidée, j'aurais un ibook 12"!!!!! 
je suis pressée mais il me faut attendre debut janvier pour les finances! 

je voulais savoir quel house avais vous pour vos tibook ( je sais que la plupart on des tucano second skin mais y a t'il des personne qui on autre chose?)

avez vous des sites ou l'on en trouve des sympas? (avec plus de choix pour les tibook que sur l'applestore)


----------



## chupastar (20 Décembre 2004)

J'aime bien celle-là .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Ben si qqu'un a d'autres propositions, ce serait cool, car je me dirige vers un iBook 12" aussi, et j'aimerais bien trouver une petite pochette pratique aussi.

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

personne a de housse sympa a nous proposer?

ke vais je mettre a mon ibook 12" alors?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

et pourquoi pas de la lingerie ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,
Y'a celle là qui est sympa :
http://www.crumpler.com.au/cartIndex.php?prodId=106&prodType=Bag&catId=5
Mais bon perso avec une bonne sacoche pas besoin de house pour moi, desolé de ne pouvoir te renseigner plus
Voilà voilà
Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> Bisous


 ah ouais ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

ben oui, quoi ?


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

merci quand meme
de la lingerie sa les habilles bien?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

moi je fais des bisous à tout le monde....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> merci quand meme
> de la lingerie sa les habilles bien?


 un rien habille une femme, pk pas un ibook ?


----------



## nicoNR (20 Décembre 2004)

Pour mon PB 15", pour le moment il voyage tjs dans mon sac Eastpak (pas sac a dos, sac en bandouillère) mais j'attend mon nouveau sac à dos avec impatience (dur dur de bouger a vélo avec un sac a bandouillère :mouais: )

Ce que j'ai commandé >> http://www.ldlc-pro.be/fiche/PB00019000.html

P-e qu'a cours terme je vais essayer de faire craquer ma copine pour la housse Crumpler (lien dans une réponse un peu plus haut) pour son iBook 14", a voir ...


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

c'est vrai quels sont sympa les crumpler!

sur le site j'en trouvé une bien pour mon petit ibook 12" http://www.crumplereurope.com/2.0/site.html
sont elle aussi bien que les tucano ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

j'ai deja mis 150¤ de cote pour un sac crumpler, ils sont terribles !!!!


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

Oui c'est tres sympa crumpler mais bon ce n'est pas une bonne expérience pour moi, j'en avais commandé une sur internet  l'an dernier sur le site IT Center et en fait il y avait une erreur de taille (la taille pour le 14 était en fait pour le 12 !!!: erreur de saisie lors de la fabrication du site ?????) alors j'ai commandé une sacoche 14" et j'ai reçu une 12", ca m'a pris la tête j'ai tout renvoyé à mes frais en plus, alors que l'erreur venait de IT Center !!! Bref, j'ai entreaperçu la housse 12" crippy duck je crois et elle etait superbe, bien finie, solide... Le top.

Donc :

- Bien vérifié les dimensions et ne pas suivre uniquement l'intitulé s'il s'agit d'un sac pour un 12" ou un 14"
- Ne pas hésité à mesurer son portable (ou voir les caractéristiques apple)
- Acheter la housse ou le sac dans un magasin en direct

Voilà les petits conseils que je retire de mon expérience !!!

Bisous
MamaCass


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja mis 150¤ de cote pour un sac crumpler, ils sont terribles !!!!


je vais peut etre en prendre une si elle sont si terrible que sac (mais tu leur mais pas de la lingerie toi? )

c'est ke je me demandais quand meme si elle était bien car en me baladant sur le forum j'ai vu que la plupart avait des tucano


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deja mis 150¤ de cote pour un sac crumpler, ils sont terribles !!!!


c'est lesquel sac qui t'interesse?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Crumpler Roll-O-Notes, Rouge + tucano

   ou Crumpler Wack-O-Phone, Rouge + tucano

   (ou Crumpler School Hymn a la place de tucano)


 les crumpler sont super design, super pratique, super design, j'ai teste deja, j'ai adore


----------



## elodie77 (20 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> Crumpler Roll-O-Notes, Rouge + tucano
> 
> ou Crumpler Wack-O-Phone, Rouge + tucano
> 
> (ou Crumpler School Hymn a la place de tucano)


tres bon choix 
moi aussi j'était interessée par la shool hymn mais étant donnée que les dimensions sont pour le powerbook 12" et quel est rigide j'ai peur que sa passe pas avec le ibook 12"! 

je pense me rabattre sur la 12" Gimp

mais y'a t'il des magasins qui fournisse ces housse sur le net a part clumper europe car chez clumper il prenne 12¤ de frais de port peut etre y a t'il moins cher?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

le BHV !

 dans leur espace mac au 5e etage


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> tres bon choix
> moi aussi j'était interessée par la shool hymn mais étant donnée que les dimensions sont pour le powerbook 12" et quel est rigide j'ai peur que sa passe pas avec le ibook 12"!
> 
> je pense me rabattre sur la 12" Gimp
> ...


 Pour la crumpler school hymn, lisez dont ceci : ICI qui provient de là : thread

 Et si tu trouvesun magasin qui en vend en 12 pouces fais signe !! J'en cherche aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la crumpler school hymn, lisez dont ceci : ICI qui provient de là : thread
> 
> Et si tu trouvesun magasin qui en vend en 12 pouces fais signe !! J'en cherche aussi


 
 "s'il te plait"/"merci"


----------



## Killpanda (21 Décembre 2004)

sinon ya les housses radtech ( mais elles sont pas vendues en france il me semble ( j'ai trouvé la mienne a l'apple expo  ) ), elle protege surtout contre les rayures dans les sacs 

radtech.us


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> "s'il te plait"/"merci"


  J'avais 30sec devant moins au moment où j'ai posté le message, et j'ai mis "" au lieu de ""
  La prochaine fois que j'ai 30sec je m'abstiendrai de poster vu la réponse  (ou mieux, je ne posterai pas du tout..)

 D'ailleurs pour info, j'avais moi-même demandé la même info il y a un ou 2 jours sur ce forum (à propos de la housse crumpler school hymn 12" prévu pour PB mais que je souhaitai acheté pour mon futur iBook) en vain... C'est en cherchant dans une 20aine de thread différents que j'ai trouvé ma réponse.

  Donc au lieu de chercher la petite bête sur les messages des autres, réponds utilement *STP*

*MERCI*


----------



## chagregel (21 Décembre 2004)

Merci de faire vos commentaires en privé, les MP servent a ça


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Décembre 2004)

J'irai voir lundi a Paris si je trouve la 12" Gimp, si y en a que ça intéresse, je vous tiens au courant de mes trouvailles


----------



## superseb (24 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'irai voir lundi a Paris si je trouve la 12" Gimp, si y en a que ça intéresse, je vous tiens au courant de mes trouvailles




chez prophop, tu trouvera. metro anvers.


----------



## ultimate2 (24 Décembre 2004)

J'ai pris une housse tucano second skin. Très bien.
Je n'ai qu'un seul regret, je l'ai pris en gris, pour faire sérieux. C'est réussi mais c'est idiot. Si j'avais à rechoisir, je prendrais en rouge!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Décembre 2004)

Je préfèrerai avoir la Gimp, plus facile a ouvrir (la fermeture éclair permet d'ouvrir la housse à 180°)

Pour "prophop", tu es sûr du nom superseb?


----------



## iota (25 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 Quelqu'un peut me confirmer que la Crumpler The Gimp est bien compatible avec l'iBook 12" ?

 J'ai trouvé plusieurs informations contradictoires sur les dimensions intérieures de cette housse.

 Merci d'avance.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

superseb > C'est quoi le nom du magasin, parce que prophop est introuvable....

iota> Je te dis ça demain si j'arrive à la trouver


----------



## jin.roh (26 Décembre 2004)

une tucano 2nd skin noire pour mon powerbook 15
une tucano 2nd skin Rouge pour le 12 pouces de ma cherie (ibook)


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2004)

Un foofbag rouge pour mon iBook 14"  => http://foofbag.com
et le foofpod assorti pour l'iPod  
C'est joli et ça protège bien l'iBook 

J'ai aussi une Tucano mais maintenant que j'ai reçu le foofbag pour Noël vais ptêt m'en séparer 

ah et un Crumpler cripply duck pour les voyages.


----------



## chupastar (26 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Un foofbag rouge pour mon iBook 14"  => http://foofbag.com
> et le foofpod assorti pour l'iPod
> C'est joli et ça protège bien l'iBook



Tu l'as prises de quelle couleur?


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2004)

Je les ai reçus cadeau de Noël, donc pas choisi...
Et comme j'aime le rouge, j'ai reçu le modèle Red Fire Engine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

Tout dépend si on parle d'une house... ou d'une sacoche pour portable. Pour ma part j'ai les deux pour mon PowerBook 12", une housse Tucano pour tranporter le PowerBook sur de courtes distances, et en plus, j'ai un sac Crumpler.

A voir également ce sujet... il y en a d'autres.  La recherche existe.


----------



## chupastar (26 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai reçus cadeau de Noël, donc pas choisi...
> Et comme j'aime le rouge, j'ai reçu le modèle Red Fire Engine
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien la rouge!
J'aime bien aussi la Hot Pink, mais j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop féminin  :rose: 

Et sinon elles sont de bonnes qualité? Tu les a reçu en combien de temps?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend si on parle d'une house... ou d'une sacoche pour portable. Pour ma part j'ai les deux pour mon PowerBook 12", une housse Tucano pour tranporter le PowerBook sur de courtes distances, et en plus, j'ai un sac Crumpler.
> 
> A voir également ce sujet... il y en a d'autres.  La recherche existe.


 Ben encherchant, j'ai toujours pas eu confirmation de la bonne taille de la housse Gimp 12" pour l'ibook. Ni du lieu où l'acheter d'ailleurs.

Quel sac crumpler utilises-tu olivier?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Quel sac crumpler utilises-tu olivier?



Le Crumpler Roll-O-Notes. J'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le Crumpler Roll-O-Notes. J'en suis très satisfait.


 j'ai teste, en effet, super confortable, super pratique avec ses rangement et surtout super design, c'est du crumpler quoi... 

 c prevu dans mes achats (l'addition commence a etre salee la)


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la rouge!
> J'aime bien aussi la Hot Pink, mais j'ai peur que ça fasse un peu trop féminin  :rose:


 Meuh nan  :love: Il faut prendre ce qu'il te plaît  



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon elles sont de bonnes qualité? Tu les a reçu en combien de temps?


 La qualité est très bonne. C'est du fait-main, donc pas une housse est exactement pareille à l'autre. Elles n'ont ni velcro ni fermeture éclair. L'intérieur est tapissé d'un tissu moelleux qui absorbe aussi les chocs. J'ai trouvé la finition excellente.
 Pour les délais, faut compter environ 10 jours à 2 semaines, car comme déjà dit c'est fait à la main, donc chaque commande est fabriquée individuellement. Et ça vient d'Australie...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

faut pas avoir peur du rose pour les mecs ! 


 j'irai pas au tout pink non plus mais je me suis mis recemment a cette couleur et si c'est bien accorde et de bon gout, ca passe bien


----------



## manolito (26 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous, de la part d'un futur "switcher" comme on dit par chez vous  

 J'ai commandé ya 3 jours un ibook 14" dans le cadre du MIPE , et je cherche aussi à savoir comment le transporter .

 je me demandais si l'ecart de prix entre les housse tucano ou crumbler (environ 35¤) et une case logic à 20¤ était justifié (en terme de protection) ? 
 Parce qu'en regardant ça sur un autre topic je me suis dis que ça protégeait pas des masses en fait .:mouais:



			
				drminou a dit:
			
		

> Hier, je veux juste poser mon sac à dos par terre (dedans mon 15" dans sa Tucano), *et à 20-30 cm du sol,* la sangle me glisse de la main (gant en cuir), et PAM! Il chutoie sur mon pied.
> Je me dis : bon ça va, mon pied a amorti le choc, il a sa Tucano. Mais non : il est défoncé sur le coin avant droit, en plein sur le mange disque (qui fonctionne encore ceci dit).
> Je suis désespéré. Il faut absolument que je le fasse réparer, car le métal déformé baille vers l'extérieur et il risque de s'y introduire toutes sortes de saloperies.


 a moins que le ibook soit plus costaud que le PB ça me fait un peu peur :hein: (j'ai jamais eu de portable avant) .

 Donc voila si vous avez un avis sur la question (c'est surtout qu'avec la différence de prix ça me fait une souris ) 

 merci d'avance


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

je crois savoir que la Crumpler School Hymn est tres resistante et impermeable et que malgré les dimensions donné par l'apple store, l'ibook rentre tres bien (et il a meme de la marge!)






c'est cette marge qui faits peur, j'ai vue des photos sur le forum (mais je sais plus où et comment les mettres, donc si quelqu'un les avait reperer et pouvais les mettres merci)
l'ibook est vraiment a l'aise, il est dits d'ailleur qu'il est maintenus par le dessu et non par les côtés mais moi quand j'achete une house et que j'y mets le prix je voudrais qu'elle soit ajustée parfaitement a mon ibook! non?:mouais: 
vont t'il en sortir une ajusté?
perso je trouve que sa manque de serieux!


----------



## Caster (26 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai pas encore de portable, mais en surfant un peu, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur  macbidouille 

Une chaussette "Apple" pour pied de géant pour son Ibook, avec la pochete kangourou pour son Ipod


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

chez crumpler, vaut mieux acheter le modele qui corresponde a son portable: ibook ou powerbook

 et pas essayer de caser un ibook 12" dans une housse crumpler pour pb 12"...

 y a aussi le tissu en microfibre pour proteger l'ecran qd on referme son portable

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=06f3fbdc5-f4bb-38ac-3661-1156f9f0a83a&Fr=2

 ca fait cher le bout de tissu mais bon, 

 1/ c de la microfibre

 2/ c crumpler (et je commence a bien aimer leurs produits)


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est cette marge qui faits peur, j'ai vue des photos sur le forum (mais je sais plus où et comment les mettres, donc si quelqu'un les avait reperer et pouvais les mettres (merci)


 Les photos sont ici.

 Perso, je suis plus partant pour une Crumpler The Gimp Orange (j'attend confirmation de la compatibilité avec mon bientôt ex-futur iBook 12") associée à un un sac Dicota  BacPac Rain.

    @+
    iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

c'est greeeeen


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas encore de portable, mais en surfant un peu, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur macbidouille
> 
> Une chaussette "Apple" pour pied de géant pour son Ibook, avec la pochete kangourou pour son Ipod


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

crumpler avait sorti que qq modeles, y en a plein maintenant, je sens que je vais m'en prendre plusieurs un peu pour que mon futur pbook ait le choix de ses vetements


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Les photos sont ici.
> 
> ...


 Ou peut-on trouver La housse Gimp? Et idem pour ce sac dicota qui a l'air sympa  (j'ai d'ailleurs vu qqn avec ce sac dans le RER à Paris maintenant que j'y pense..)

 Merci pour ceux qui me diront où les trouver, je vai faire mes achats demain


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

a l'espace apple du BHV s'ils en ont encore

 la derniere fois que je suis passe, ils avaient plein de coloris

 ca c'est pour crumpler, pour l'autre je sais pas


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-on trouver La housse Gimp? Et idem pour ce sac dicota qui a l'air sympa  (j'ai d'ailleurs vu qqn avec ce sac dans le RER à Paris maintenant que j'y pense..)
> 
> Merci pour ceux qui me diront où les trouver, je vai faire mes achats demain


 La housse crumpler the gimp est dispo sur le site de la fnac (voir le lien dans mon précédent post). Comme ce n'est pas un produit uniquement vendu sur le site fnac, il se peut qu'elle soit disponible en magasin.

  Pour le sac dicota, dispo à la fnac également, chez LDLC...
  Le moins cher que j'ai trouvé c'est sur le site AchatFacile (moins de 50¤).

  @+
  iotaa


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

que pensez vous de celle là? enfin dispo a la fnac ! mais que deux colories l'en manque encore un pas encore dispo:hein: 





quelqu'un la t-il ? vas t-elle bien a votre ibook? 
ses dimensions sont 280/34/230 parfait pour mon ibook  
sauf pour la longeur je crois que le ibook fait 28.5mm je crois


----------



## nicoNR (26 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> associée à un un sac Dicota  BacPac Rain.



Normalement je reçois le mien la semaine prochaine, je te dirai ce que j'en pense


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un la t-il ? vas t-elle bien a votre ibook?


 D'après cette news de macgeneration la housse The Gimp est compatible ibook et powerbook.



			
				elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> ses dimensions sont 280/34/230 parfait pour mon ibook
> sauf pour la longeur je crois que le ibook fait 28.5mm je crois


 Oui l'iBook fait 5m de plus en longeur... mais je ne pense pas que ce soit génant.



			
				nicoNR a dit:
			
		

> Normalement je reçois le mien la semaine prochaine, je te dirai ce que j'en pense


Ah oui je veux bien !
 Merci 

  @+
  iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

tiens, le the gimp ne serait pas sur le site officiel

 par contre, voici les coloris dispo pour les autres

ICI


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> tiens, le the gimp ne serait pas sur le site officiel


 Elle est sur les sites cumplereurope.com, crumpler.de...

 @+
 iota


----------



## ultimate2 (26 Décembre 2004)

manolito a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, de la part d'un futur "switcher" comme on dit par chez vous
> 
> J'ai commandé ya 3 jours un ibook 14" dans le cadre du MIPE , et je cherche aussi à savoir comment le transporter .
> 
> ...


  Si tu transportes ton portable dans une mallette ou un cartable rigide ou semi-rigide, la housse tucano suffit.
 Sinon, si tu as un sac souple, il faut protéger l'ibook des coups et il vaut mieux un étuis avec des parois rigides (comme le crumbler il me semble).

 Avec mon précédent portable (mais ça date...), j'avais acheté un sac spécialement adapté. Le sac était souple, mais super-rembouré en mousse à l'intérieur. Je pouvais y mettre mon portable, mon imprimante (une petite canon), et les adaptateurs secteur (plus gros qu'aujourd'hui). Ce sac n'était malheureusement pas assez fonctionel au quotidien_ pas assez de place pour les cours et les documents papiers, pas d'emplacement pour mettre les crayons.

 Aujourd'hui, je protège mon ibook avec une housse tucano et le transporte dans ma serviette en cuir. C'est très discret et élégant.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

Bon, j'irai voir la fnac demain alors 

 Par contre, la taille de la poche intéreieur des bacpac : 290 x 330 x 55 mm
 Pour un ibook 12 pouces, c'est un peu grand non??? (taille du ibook : 285x230x34 mm pour rappel selon le site apple)

 eddy


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, la taille de la poche intéreieur des bacpac : 290 x 330 x 55 mm
> Pour un ibook 12 pouces, c'est un peu grand non??? (taille du ibook : 285x230x34 mm pour rappel selon le site apple)


 Oui c'est un peu grand, mais j'ai besoin d'un sac à dos pour les cours... j'ai trouvé aucun sac à dos avec un compatiment ajusté à l'iBook 12".
 De plus il y'aura la housse the gimp, qui augmentera le volume de l'iBook.
 Si vraiment c'est trop grand, je placerais un morceau de mousse rectangulaire au fond du compartiment pour l'ajuster à la taille de l'iBook.

  @+
  iota


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'irai voir la fnac demain alors
> 
> Par contre, la taille de la poche intéreieur des bacpac : 290 x 330 x 55 mm
> Pour un ibook 12 pouces, c'est un peu grand non??? (taille du ibook : 285x230x34 mm pour rappel selon le site apple)
> ...


euh...dites moi si je me trompe mais je cois que tu trouveras pas de house de marque crumpler a la fnac, il n'en vende que sur le site de la Fnac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

si ca depend des fnac

 et toutes les fnac n'ont pas les memes ref, elles choisissent de commander ou non a la centrale d'achat

 pour sur, y a les hymn et wack o notes ainsi que les protections pour ecrans/clavier de portable a la fnac digitale


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> euh...dites moi si je me trompe mais je cois que tu trouveras pas de house de marque crumpler a la fnac, il n'en vende que sur le site de la Fnac


 Oui tu te trompes  

 Sur le site fnac, la housse crumpler the gimp n'est pas signalée comme exclusivement vendue sur le site (présence d'une souris rouge sur la page du produit).

  @+
  iota


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> si ca depend des fnac
> 
> et toutes les fnac n'ont pas les memes ref, elles choisissent de commander ou non a la centrale d'achat
> 
> pour sur, y a les hymn et wack o notes ainsi que les protections pour ecrans/clavier de portable a la fnac digitale


ok autant pour moi je parts me cacher:rose:


----------



## elodie77 (26 Décembre 2004)

qui a le protege ecran clumper/qui la testé?
est ce vraiment utile a part qu'ils soient beaux!


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

Pour nos amis parisiens, la The Gimp 12" bleu et rouge est annoncée comme disponible (en quantité limitée) à la Fnac Forum :
Centre commercial Forum des Halles Porte Lescot                                 
   75001 Paris
   lundi au samedi  10h / 19h30.

   La Gimp 12" orange est dispo (toujours en quantité limitée) à la fnac italie2
 Centre commercial Italie 2 30, avenue d'Italie                                 
   75013 Paris
  lundi au samedi 10h / 20h.

   Voir le site de la fnac pour plus d'infos.

  @+
    iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un peu grand, mais j'ai besoin d'un sac à dos pour les cours... j'ai trouvé aucun sac à dos avec un compatiment ajusté à l'iBook 12".
> De plus il y'aura la housse the gimp, qui augmentera le volume de l'iBook.
> Si vraiment c'est trop grand, je placerais un morceau de mousse rectangulaire au fond du compartiment pour l'ajuster à la taille de l'iBook.
> 
> ...


 Je compte en faire la même utilisation en fait  (cours + ibook) et le protéger de la même façon (sac a dos + housse)

 J'avais vu le sac sheep scarer de crumpler aussi. (sur le site de la fnac aussi, mais là uniquement en vente par le net..) mais le prix m'a quelque peu dissaudé (129¤)

 Le dicota est plus abordable, et apparement suffisament grand pour acepté mes zolis cours


----------



## iota (26 Décembre 2004)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais vu le sac sheep scarer de crumpler aussi. (sur le site de la fnac aussi, mais là uniquement en vente par le net..) mais le prix m'a quelque peu dissaudé (129¤)


Pareil... je veux pas mettre plus de 50¤ dans le sac à dos... budget étudiant oblige... 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

vous casser pas la tete...  

moi, j'ai gardé mon eastpack... une housse... et zouuu c'est parfait (economique)... et discret !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vous casser pas la tete...
> 
> moi, j'ai gardé mon eastpack... une housse... et zouuu c'est parfait (economique)... et discret !!!


 
 rien ne vaut les crumpler


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

vu le prix... y a interet...


----------



## chupastar (26 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai commandé la Crumpler Wee Bee sur l'Apple store. Mais ils m'ont envoyé un modèle d'une autre couleur, donc ils m'en relivre une autre de la bonne teinte, normalement je l'ai mardi, TNT passera prendre le mauvais modèle.

Pour le peu de temps que j'ai pu la voir elle à l'air pas mal, bien dimensionnée pour mon iBook 12", avec de la place pour mettre autre chose. Pour avoir une idée de la taille de l'emplacement à l'intérieur j'ai réussi à rentrer pile poil, deux iBook 12", un dans son emplacement prévu, l'autre dans le reste de place. Plus la poche avant et celle dans le rabat, que je me servirais pour mettre mini sourie et iPod.

Enfin ça a l'air pas mal du tout, ça n'a pas une taille trop imposante, ça ne ressemble pas non plus à une vulgaire valise pour PC...

Par contre je vois que vous parlez beaucoup de la Crumpler the Gimp, mais je ne la trouve pas sur le net, je ne l'ai pas vu non plus sur le site de crumpler (ou bien j'ai mal cherché) avez-vous un lien pour que je me fasse une idée? Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2004)

on t'a deja dit que ton avatar etait un melange de joey starr et de billy crawford ?


----------



## chupastar (26 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> on t'a deja dit que ton avatar etait un melange de joey starr et de billy crawford ?



   Ah bon?!


----------



## Xitag (27 Décembre 2004)

moi aussi je voudrais acheter une housse foofbag, mais :

 1 : le model que je veu "*For the Birds*" et en rupture de stock ("Out of Stock - No Longer Available")  j'esper quil en auron a nouveau en stock :-/
 2 : le payment se fait par paypal 
 3: ma carte bleu n'est pas reconu par paypal (carte 12-25)


 enfin ca fait beaucoup !

 Sinon c'est de la bonne qualité ?
 Impossible de trouver en france ?
 y a til une autre marque qui fait la meme chose pour Ibook G4 14" ?



 merci


----------



## Macounette (27 Décembre 2004)

Xitag a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je voudrais acheter une housse foofbag, mais :
> 
> 1 : le model que je veu "*For the Birds*" et en rupture de stock ("Out of Stock - No Longer Available")  j'esper quil en auron a nouveau en stock :-/


 Oui, j'ai vu cela...
_  "For the Birds"_ est très mignon... j'en ai pris un pour l'iPod d'une amie; elle n'a pas trop aimé alors je l'ai gardé  :love:



			
				Xitag a dit:
			
		

> Sinon c'est de la bonne qualité ?


 Excellente 
   Je suis sur le ... derrière 
   Je le mets sur mon iBook pour bouger d'une pièce à l'autre de la maison c'est tout dire  :rateau: :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Décembre 2004)

TUCANO SECOND SKIN !!!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> TUCANO SECOND SKIN !!!! :love:



Oui, oui tout à fait, comme housse simple, elle est très pratique, lavable facilement...   C'est d'ailleurs ce dont je parlais plus haut...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend si on parle d'une house... ou d'une sacoche pour portable. Pour ma part j'ai les deux pour mon PowerBook 12", une housse Tucano pour tranporter le PowerBook sur de courtes distances, et en plus, j'ai un sac Crumpler.
> 
> A voir également ce sujet... il y en a d'autres.  La recherche existe.


----------



## Deckard (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut,

Je compte me prendre ce sac pour amener mon Alu 15" à la fac:

Sac Tucano Cobra Horizontal Limit pour iBook 14 pouces et PowerBook 15 pouces










Bien ou pas ?

je compte aussi me prendre une Tucano Second Skin pour les petits déplacements et dans la maison.
À votre avis je dois mettre la housse tout le temps ou j'en ai pas besoin si j'utilise mon sac pour portable?

:jap:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

personnellement, je le trouve tres banal, limite moche et massif

 ca ressemble aux sacoches que les entreprises offrent parfois, le logo en moins... :rose:


----------



## Deckard (27 Décembre 2004)

J'accroche moyennement sur les sacs Crumpler !

Et j'ai besoin d'un sac discret et qui permet d'emmener beaucoup de cours (je fais deux licences en même temps).


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 J'ai oublié de citer les sac techair.
 On les trouve en france (Surcouf, RueDuCommerce...) mais ils ne sont pas aussi répandus que les autres marques.

 @+
 iota


----------



## futurswitcher (27 Décembre 2004)

Juste une question : 
Les sacs vendus sur l'apple store, ils peuvent contenir que le portable ou d'autres affaires ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question :
> Les sacs vendus sur l'apple store, ils peuvent contenir que le portable ou d'autres affaires ?



Dans mon Crumpler je mets, mes iPod, mon iSight, mon portable dans sa housse Tucano... et tout les câbles qui vont avec tout ce petit matériel.  J'arrive même encore à caser mon CoolPix 995.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2004)

c'est pas de la house commerciale quoi


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> J'accroche moyennement sur les sacs Crumpler !
> 
> Et j'ai besoin d'un sac discret et qui permet d'emmener beaucoup de cours (je fais deux licences en même temps).


si tu veux un sacs discret vas y  moi perso je prefere les crumpler les coloris sont plus joyeux et le design est top:love:


----------



## elodie77 (27 Décembre 2004)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> À votre avis je dois mettre la housse tout le temps ou j'en ai pas besoin si j'utilise mon sac pour portable?


moi dès que j'ai mon ibook il sera inseparable de ma house the gimp 
je veux pas abimer mon petit ibook et j'adore la house de crumpler:love: :love: 



+

=:love: :love: :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> moi dès que j'ai mon ibook il sera inseparable de ma house the gimp
> je veux pas abimer mon petit ibook et j'adore la house de crumpler:love: :love:


aïe aïe aïe l'orthographe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2004)

fn





			
				elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> moi dès que j'ai mon ibook il sera inseparable de ma house the gimp
> je veux pas abimer mon petit ibook et j'adore la house de crumpler:love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 



+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


= bonne année 2005 qui débute :love: :love: :love:


 Mr. Crumpler


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Décembre 2004)

Housse Tucano Second Skin depuis ce midi -> parfaite, rien à redire, l'ibook rentre pile poil dedans et il est protégé de la fermeture éclair tout au long de cette fermeture.

   BacPac Rain Dicota :depuis ce midi aussi -> sac à dos super bien rembourré, il y a une grande poche pour contenir l'iBook dans un logement rembourré, et le reste est libre pour mettre des documents (cours, livre etc). Une poche avant est également dispo, pour ajouter d'autres accessoires, trousse, clé, portable etc, et il y a encore une petite poche avant assez fine (mais là c'est un peu difficil à expliquer, faut le voir pour comprendre, désolé)
 L'iBook dans sa housse Tucano a encore de la marge, surtout au niveau de l'épaisseur en fait (hauteur OK, largeur un peu grand mais l'ibook ne se déplacepas trop) Lle souci d'épaisseur est surtout dû à l'attache avec scratch, qui donne beaucoup trop de marge. J'hésite pour le moment entre ajouter une bande de scratch sur cette attache (ça se trouve à BHV sans souci pour les parisiens) de façon à pouvoir plus serrer l'iBook *ou* rembourré avec quelquechose d'autre pour compenser la finesse love du iBook.

  Voili voilou.

*Pour les prix au fait, 26,90¤ la Tucano et 65¤ le Dicota.*

  Eddy

 EDIT : The Gimp de Crumpler est introuvable en magasin (en tout cas, pas dans les fnacs parisiennes). D'où mon achat de la Tucano (qui était en plus à 26,90¤ contre 29¤ sur le net jusque là  )


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

  Merci eddy1103 pour ce compte rendu.
  Tu as pu voir la crumpler the gimp ?
  Si oui, la tucano est-elle mieux, ou est-ce une question de design qui a guidée ton choix ?

*Edit>*
 Bon ben t'as répondu à la question... 

  @+
  iota


----------



## Xitag (27 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu cela...
> _  "For the Birds"_ est très mignon... j'en ai pris un pour l'iPod d'une amie; elle n'a pas trop aimé alors je l'ai gardé  :love:
> 
> Excellente
> ...


 
 je pense que jvais craqué ^^ enfin deja fo que ca soir dispo ^^

 sinon les autre couleur son bien ? (pour ceu qui en on acheté?)


----------



## tyler_d (27 Décembre 2004)

tucano second skin pour mon ibook 12".

très bien, et il est vraiment bien protégé.


----------



## Xitag (28 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> tucano second skin pour mon ibook 12".
> 
> très bien, et il est vraiment bien protégé.


oui mais c'est moin fun qu'un "foofbag"


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

    Encore une alternative à la tucano 2nd skin.
    La housse LArobe  de be.ez.

    Elle est vendue chez alis (boutique parisienne) pour 24¤90.
Ici en rose et gris et la en noir et orange.

   Ils font de la vente par correspondance mais 10¤ de frais de port... 

    @+
    iota

 PS : je suis certain que la housse LArobe en rose va plaire à élodie


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Encore une alternative à la tucano 2nd skin.
> La housse LArobe  de be.ez.
> ...



Je l'avais déjà présenté en seconde réponse...


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais déjà présenté en seconde réponse...


 Ouais... mais moi je donne le lien en français et un magasin où l'acheter :rateau:

  Nah !!!! 

  @+
  iota


----------



## elodie77 (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> PS : je suis certain que la housse LArobe en rose va plaire à élodie


nhan j'aime pas le rose mais merci quand meme iota de penser a moi


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... mais moi je donne le lien en français et un magasin où l'acheter :rateau:
> 
> Nah !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de recevoir ma Crumpler WeeBee noire et grise de l'Apple Store (TNT n'ayant pas pu me livrer ces deux derniers jours à cause de mon absence et de la neige).







Elle est très jolie, à part l'intérieur vert qui peut ne pas plaire à tout le monde, sa dimension est parfaite pour mon iBook 12" et mon iPod!

Bref: je la conseil!


----------



## olivomac (29 Décembre 2004)

J'ai trouvé a Decathlon un sac à 6¤ ! qui existe en plein de coloris (ou noir) marqué decathlon classic (noir) ou decathlon sport (les autres) qui possède une poche interieur placé juste contre le dos (idéal pour le maintient) qui accepte tout juste mon ibook 12" muni de sa peau tucano.


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

T'as pas une photo pour voir à quoi il ressemble? Il est solide? Il fait sport ou pas?

Merci.


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				olivomac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé a Decathlon un sac à 6¤ ! qui existe en plein de coloris (ou noir) marqué decathlon classic (noir) ou decathlon sport (les autres) qui possède une poche interieur placé juste contre le dos (idéal pour le maintient) qui accepte tout juste mon ibook 12" muni de sa peau tucano.


 Merci pour l'info.

  C'est bien ce sac ?
  Ou celui la peut-être ?

  @+
  iota


----------



## chupastar (29 Décembre 2004)

Il a dit que c'était la marque décathlon classic ou sport, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans tes deux exemples...


----------



## iota (29 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Il a dit que c'était la marque décathlon classic ou sport, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans tes deux exemples...


Ben disons que sur le site de decathlon j'ai trouvé que ces 2 modèles à 6¤...

 @+
 iota


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Décembre 2004)

Il n'y a pas tous les modèles sur le site décathlon je pense.. Surtout pour un sac de base à 6¤.

Mais ça me rapelle que j'avais vu un sac avec poche pour portable à Go Sport quand j'y bossait. Faudrait aussi faire un tour donc chez Go Sport et Décathlon voir tout ça  Mais niveau qualité, faut pas s'attendre à du Dicota ou du Crumpler je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

je reviens a l'instant de la fnac digitale

 vous serez contents de savoir que les housses crumpler sont arrivees et dispo dans toutes les tailles


----------



## olivomac (29 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Merci pour l'info.
> 
> ...


 Bien vu iota c'est celui là! (le deuxième)
 mais la poche contre le dos est vraiment pile poil avec la housse tucano : il faut faire coulisser les deux fermetures eclair du même coté (le mieux serait d'essayer sur place)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (29 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je reviens a l'instant de la fnac digitale
> 
> vous serez contents de savoir que les housses crumpler sont arrivees et dispo dans toutes les tailles


 Sont arrivées trop tard pour moi :rateau: :hein:


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				olivomac a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu iota c'est celui là! (le deuxième)
> mais la poche contre le dos est vraiment pile poil avec la housse tucano : il faut faire coulisser les deux fermetures eclair du même coté (le mieux serait d'essayer sur place)


 Tu à la possibilité de faire des photos pour qu'on voit un peu mieux le sac ??? 
  Ce serait cool 

 Merci.

  @+
  iota


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

ouais mais si c'est pour faire des photos avec l'iBook dedans y faut que je me déconnecte et que je débranche tout mon installation...

  ...je vais voir.


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais si c'est pour faire des photos avec l'iBook dedans y faut que je me déconnecte et que je débranche tout mon installation...


 Juste le sac vide ça ira 

 C'est juste histoire de voir la taille du sac, la contenance surtout 

 Puis, entre nous, un iBook c'est fait pour bouger  

 @+
 iota


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

ok : scéance photos en cours...


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

Merci beacoup 

 @+
 iota


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

voila quelques photos :
  sur la dernière le livre d'art se trouve à la place que peut prendre le 12"

 c'est peut-être un peu petit si vous en voulez une ou l'autre en grand dites le moi
 (c'était plus pour montrer les différentes poches)


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

Super !

 Encore merci 

 @+
 iota


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Pas mal ce petit sac à 6¤! 

Et sinon niveau solidité c'est bon?


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai vraiment rien à redire sur la qualité : tissus épais, coutures RAS, nombreuses poches (pas toutes visibles sur les photos), rangement stylos (3), mousquetons de fixation pour les clefs.
 A ce prix faut pas se priver : ma copine en avait acheté un pour elle et lorsque j'ai vu que l'iBook rentrait je suis allé m'en acheter un!


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

Sinon comme je disais à lepseudoquetutentape qui à eu des déboires avec son powerbookalu voir :
*L'AluBook sauteur...* 			( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4    ) 		 	 		  			 			 				lepseudoquetutentapes

 pour les transports à risque j'ai fais ça (la mousse intérieur est un tapis de gym 1° prix decathlon (non je n'ai pas d'action))
 J'y loge :
 -iBook
 -alim
 -souricette
 -pavé numérique
 -câbles
 -disque dur LaCie + acc.
 -appareil photos + acc


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je vais faire un petit tour à Décathlon m'en prendre un dans ce cas là!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2004)

dans le genre pas discret et surtout pas du tout design...

  on dirait une malette de james bond raté (le james bond, pas la malette qui est ratee) 


  "non je ne suis pas le president du boudjikistan qui transporte sa valise de feu nucleaire, c'est mon powerbook..."  :rose: :rateau:



 on trouve de ces produits dans l'est...  (design tres soviet  )


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> dans le genre pas discret et surtout pas du tout design...
> 
> on dirait une malette de james bond raté (le james bond, pas la malette qui est ratee)
> 
> ...


 J'agrée que ce ne soit pas très esthetique mais pour les grands voyages avec coffre archi comprimé là au moins je ne crains pas la mésaventure de lepseudoquetutentapes


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> J'agrée que ce ne soit pas très esthetique mais pour les grands voyages avec coffre archi comprimé là au moins je ne crains pas la mésaventure de lepseudoquetutentapes


 Tu pourrais faire une (ou plsu ) photo un peu plus grande pour voir comment c'est fait? Parce que je trouve l'idée très intéressante 

 Merci d'avance

 Eddy


----------



## Deckard (30 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de m'offrir aujourdh'ui une Tucano Second Skin pour mon Pbook 15" !

Wow elle est top !

Je suis en train de devenir taliban Tucano, je dis   à Crumpler !! lol


----------



## olivomac (30 Décembre 2004)

Merci Eddy1103 de t'interresser à mon etuis de transport sovietique!
 La recette est très simple tu prends une valise comme ça :
http://www1.fr.conrad.com/scripts/wgate/zcop_fr/~flN0YXRlPTM1MjMyNjc4NTM=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=A_B2C_FR&p_init_ipc=X&~cookies=1
 ou similaire
 et un tapis de sol comme ça :
http://www.decathlon.fr/Magasin/produit.asp?int_PfId=813270&int_DeptId=2274&int_DeptPereId=32495

 il faut ensuite se munir d'un cutter et d'un rouleau de scotch double face et de faire des strates dans le tapis de sol et d'assembler les morceaux au double face.
 Si tu t'arranges bien lorsque la valise est fermée aucun élément ne peut bouger

 Et voilà le travail!


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

C'est vrai que ça a l'air d'être pas mal encombrant ta valise, mais ça a le mérite d'être bien fait en tout cas.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> http://www1.fr.conrad.com/scripts/wgate/zcop_fr/~flN0YXRlPTM1MjMyNjc4NTM=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&shop=A_B2C_FR&p_init_ipc=X&~cookies=1


 Ce lien ne marche pas, ou faut-il chercher sur leur ste les malettes?

 Merci pour la foto et la petite explication en tout cas  C'est du Jackie Mac ta malette  (entendre par là que je trouve l'idée ingénieuse et assez esthétique contrairement à d'autre  )

 Un ti coup de boule pour le peine que tu t'es donné.

 Eddy


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir ma Crumpler WeeBee noire et grise de l'Apple Store (TNT n'ayant pas pu me livrer ces deux derniers jours à cause de mon absence et de la neige).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très beau sac, qui m'interesse par sa compacité.
Quelques questions...
le compartiment est destiné à l'ibook ou PB, avec ou sans housse?
est-ce qu'il te paraît assez protégé et surèlevé du sol (quand on poser le sac à terre un peu brutalement)
que peut-on mettre de plus dedans?  
une photo sur toi pour se rendre compte de la taille et quelques photos ouvert avec des contenus différents, ça serait sur  

Merci beaucoup Chupastar


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Alors les compartiments sont parfaitement adapté à mon iBook, je n'ai pas essayé avec la housse Tucano mais je suis sûr que ça ne passe pas. C'est vraiment la taille exacte, ce serait aussi parfait avec un powerBook je pense, même si celui-ci est légèrement plus petit.

Sinon, hormis le rabat supérieur, chaque épaisseur est doublé par une mousse compacte et protectrice. Mais il n'a pas plus d'épaisseur au sol, mais ça protège assez si on ne le jette pas par terre! Faut faire attention.

La place restante dans le compartiment principal est exactement la taille d'un iBook 12", en fait dedans on peut mettre un iBook dans l'emplacement prévu, dans la place restante on en rentre un autre et il ne reste plus de place. Après il reste la poche avant qui est pliée de telle sorte à pouvoir s'agrandir si besoin est, puis une autre poche intérieur située dans le rabat supérieur.

Je vais te faire des photos.


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2004)

Voilà les photos, je t'ai montré la poche avant, la poche intérieur, à coté de l'iBook pour te faire une idée de la taille, puis une contenant l'iBook.

C'est ici: 1 ; 2 ; 3 ; 4 ; 5 .

J'espère que tu arriveras à te faire une bonne idée du sac. En tout cas niveau finition il n'y a rien à redire. Et pour information, Apple s'étaient trompé dans leurs envois et m'ont envoyé le modèle bleu/argent, l'intérieur est orange pour ce modèle, ce qui n'était pas moche.
Puis pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai passé un coup de fil à l'Apple Store (numéro gratuit) et ils m'ont renvoyé le jour même le sac de la bonne couleur, je l'ai reçu avant qu'ils repassent prendre l'ancien. Donc Pas de problème avec ça.


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Voilà les photos, je t'ai montré la poche avant, la poche intérieur, à coté de l'iBook pour te faire une idée de la taille, puis une contenant l'iBook.
> 
> C'est ici: 1 ; 2 ; 3 ; 4 ; 5 .
> 
> ...


vraiment cool chupastar
tes photos donnent une très bonne idée du sac, et comme je ne l'ai vu nulle part et que je trouve les autres sacs Crumpler tros gros (avec un ordi de 2kg dedans, si on rajoute trop de choses on se retrouve avec une masse!) ça me rend vraiment service.
si on rentre un 2e ibook, c'est juste assez de livre
deux problèmes à mon sens : le scratch géant pas très discret
et rien de comparable à la grande poche de devant du eastpak besace pour mettre des choses sans ouvrir le sac
merci


----------



## MrStone (31 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> quels house pour votre ibook?



Quels house ? La house miouzic, of courseuh ! :love: :love: :rateau:

On t'a déjà parlé d'un certain 'Macinside' ???? 


Euh, plus sérieusement j'ai comme tout le monde une Tucano, la noire pour être exact.


----------



## chupastar (31 Décembre 2004)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> vraiment cool chupastar
> tes photos donnent une très bonne idée du sac, et comme je ne l'ai vu nulle part et que je trouve les autres sacs Crumpler tros gros (avec un ordi de 2kg dedans, si on rajoute trop de choses on se retrouve avec une masse!) ça me rend vraiment service.
> si on rentre un 2e ibook, c'est juste assez de livre
> deux problèmes à mon sens : le scratch géant pas très discret
> ...



Oui c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de poche réellement externe, du coup, obligé d'ouvrir le sac pour y mettre ou enlever quelque chose.
Pour le scratch, s'il est vrai qu'il est gros, il en sera d'autant caché que le sac se tient fermé... Et je ne vois pas d'autres utilisations que sous cette forme.


----------



## olivomac (31 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour le coup de boule Eddy1103

  pour le lien de conrad tu peut aller la page d'acceuil

http://www1.fr.conrad.com

  et rechercher 'valise rangement aluminium'
  sinon dans les magasins de bricolage tu en trouves aussi.

  @+ (l'année prochaine)
  olive.

  Et joyeuse Pâques à tous!

 ps : la valise va servir cet après-midi : je me retire dans la cambrousse pour la fin de l'année! (loin des lignes adsl)


----------



## Zyrol (1 Janvier 2005)

Voici une personalisation de la housse Tucano 12" et une création complete d'une housse pour iPod à partir d'un top en néoprène.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Janvier 2005)

Voici une personalisation de la housse Tucano 12" et une création complete d'une housse pour iPod à partir d'un top en néoprène.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Janvier 2005)

Désolé pour le double post....

Si un modo se promene par là et peux supprimer cette erreur....

Merci


----------



## Virpeen (9 Janvier 2005)

Personnellement, je suis une fan de la marque Crumpler ! J'ai switché pour un iBook 14" en Octobre dernier (bonheur total!) et depuis que j'ai découvert les accessoires Crumpler, j'en achèterais tous les mois !

J'ai commencé par "The Slip"... vous savez, ce petit morceau de tissu qui se pose délicatement sur le clavier de votre portable adoré et qui protége l'écran quand vous le refermez... Bon, d'accord, c'est un peu du luxe, mais quand on a un Mac, on a envie de le choyer ! Très pratique, marrant (logo de la marque incrusté dans le tissu) : il peut aussi servir de tapis de souris lorsque vous voulez vous poser un peu...

Ensuite, est arrivé un Sheep Scarer (le noir et vert... eux, ils disent qu'il est gris/noir... mais je n'ai jamais vu un gris aussi vert !). A propos, attention si vous choisissez la couleur de votre futur Crumpler sur leur site, sachez que leur gris est en fait un vert ! Il est très résitant, très pratique (plein de poches à l'intérieur, ce qui permet de ne pas avoir trop de trucs (câbles et autres iPod, par exemple...) qui se balladent. La pochette dans laquelle on range l'iBook est détachable, ce qui permet de se dispenser d'une autre protection (genre Tucano). Le 14" rentre exactement dedans (le 12" peut rentrer habillé d'une Tucano)... Il est étanche et le fait que la fermeture éclair se trouve dans le dos (regardez la vidéo du "Base Toucher" sur leur site), personne ne peut ouvrir le sac lorsqu'on l'a dans le dos ! Ca évite quelques frayeurs paranos... lorsqu'on est dans les transports en commun, par exemple...

Comble du luxe : on m'a offert un deuxième Sheep Scarer à Noël... ! (Si d'ailleurs quelqu'un en cherche un moins cher, je lui cède... Faites-moi signe !). 

Bref, je trouve que Crumpler a su inover dans la catégorie...

Bonne Année 2005 à tous !


----------



## chupastar (9 Janvier 2005)

Le gris de mon Crumpler WeeBee n'est pas vert... l'intérieur est vert par contre.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

Je ferais 2 reproches au sac crumpler dont tu parles Virpeen.
- Le premier est son maque de place. Pour l'avoir vu à la fnac, une fois l'ibook ou autre book dedans, il ne te reste pas beaucoup de place pour ajouter livre, cours ou dossier quelconque.
- Le deuxième est son prix : 120¤

Mais je ne dis pas ça pour t'embeter. J'ai simplement pu le comparer en magasin avec le dicota bacpac rain, et ce dernier à une poche de plus (je veu dire une grande poche un peu plus petite qu'un feuille A4 pour la hauteur). Possède une petite poche sur le dessous du sac d'où sort une tite combinaison imperméable pour le sac :love:
Et enfin, il coute 65¤.

Mais même sans la question du prix (j'envisageai de prendre le crumpler au début), je préfère de loin le dicota.


----------



## RSD (9 Janvier 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Encore une alternative à la tucano 2nd skin.
> La housse LArobe  de be.ez.
> ...


 
   En tout cas moi j'adore, en rose elle est magnifique, mais j'ai peur de passer pour une tarlouse avec... Non...

   Bah on s'en fou je vais la commander, elle est trop belle en rose.


----------



## Virpeen (9 Janvier 2005)

Je ne connaissais pas cette marque (Dicota : 33x45x16) et je suis allée voir que leur site : ils sont effectivement attrayants. Cependant, les sacs à dos Crumpler existent en différentes tailles, le Sheep Scarer étant le plus petit (28x45x24). Le suivant est le Base Toucher (31x50x24)... Bref, c'est vrai que pour ranger l'iBook + des classeurs dans le Sheep Scarer, ça fait un peu juste (mais pour ma part, j'y range mon 14" et des cahiers, livres.... Par contre, les dimensions du Base Toucher sembleraient idéales... Si un jour je veux faire une folie : j'en achète un ! (Bah, on a tous nos petites folies, non?) 

Pour ma part, même en dépit du prix, ma préférence va au Crumpler... Je trouve le Dicota trop "sport" à mon goût... Côté petite surprise qui sort du sac, c'est vrai qu'il ne sort rien du Crumpler, mais il est imperméable (donc pas besoin de petit "K-Way"...). Cependant, cette marque vaut le coup... Merci de me (nous?) l'avoir fait découvrir ! 

En tout cas, il est plaisant de voir des sacs pour portables qui ne sont pas tristes et "ringards", non ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

C'était "te faire découvrir  "

 Et oui ça fait plaisir  Surtout pour les étudiants


----------



## goldensun (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai acheté la housse Crumpler The Gimp et le Dicota BacPac Rain pour mon futur i book 12"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Moi je trouve que les housses Tucano sont très bien et très sobre.
 J'en ai une pour mon PB et j'en suis très content.
 Mais bon, c'est vrai que ca ne protège pas des choc et qu'il faut un sac ou encore une sacoche en plus de la seconde peau


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (14 Janvier 2005)

goldensun a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté la housse Crumpler The *Gimp *et le *Dicota BacPac Rain* pour mon futur i book 12"


Excellents choix  J'ai pas eu la crumpler (indisponible le jour de mon passage à la fnac  ) mais la tucano est tout aussi bien 
 Pour le sac, il est vraiment parfait! Discret et super confortable pour l'ibook, je ne sais pas toi, mais ces temps-ci j'ai pas mal eu l'occasion de m'en servir, et sans ce sac, j'aurai vraiment eu peur de me ballader avec mon iBook... 

 Eddy


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, je vais essayer de trouver une super saccoche de transport pour mon 17", mais concernant l'iBook 12" que je compte acheter a la sortie de Tiger, je pense que je vais me diriger vers une housse simple et petite qui me permettrait de transporter l'iBook et peut etre son alim.
 Qu'un a un idée a me proposer ?


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

je vais sans doute me repeter par rapport au topic mais moi, je ne jure que par *crumpler*!!!

 certes ca fait vraiment "jeuns" ca tranche un peu beaucoup qd on est en costume mais j'ai pas non plus envie de me balader avec l'attache case des annees 70 :rose:


----------



## Dr.Slump (14 Janvier 2005)

Je confiirme, les crumpler, ça dure tout une vie !!!

 Pour les "pochette", il n'ya que les crumpler qui me plaise, je m'exlplique:

 Ce sont les SEULES à s'ouvrir à fond !!!

 Toutes les autres pochettes s'ouvrent à moitié, je trouve ça assez gênant au cours 

 Enfin, avis pratique à toi de choisir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

ben moi c'est tout l'inverse, j'ai pas quand ca s'ouvre entierement.
 Je m'explique, les saccoches ou tu dois la poser de tout son long pour pouvoir mettre ta machine a plat, je n'aime pas ca.
 je préfère les saccohes qui s'ouvre par le dessus, et tu glisse ta machine dedans.

 et pour le crumpler, pas trop pour moi, car effectivement, quand tu es bien habillé (presque le costar), ca fait pas top


----------



## calvin (14 Janvier 2005)

mais si justement, ca tranche carrement avec la sacoche "vieux crouton de la fonction publique"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> mais si justement, ca tranche carrement avec la sacoche "vieux crouton de la fonction publique"


 
 Ben je préfère arriver inapercu et trancher par mon savoir ... lol


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai reçus cadeau de Noël, donc pas choisi...
> Et comme j'aime le rouge, j'ai reçu le modèle Red Fire Engine
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bonsoir,

Juste une tite question : elle ferme pas sur le dessus, ça te pose problème toi à l'usage ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon,  rien ne vaut une tucano, elle meme contenue dans un carton d'1m(cube) pleins de papirer bulle, lui meme transporté dans un fourgon Brinks pour s'assurer un transport sans trop de probleme.


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Bon, rien ne vaut une tucano, elle meme contenue dans un carton d'1m(cube) pleins de papirer bulle, lui meme transporté dans un fourgon Brinks pour s'assurer un transport sans trop de probleme.


 
Mouais je suis comme dubitative en fait  

J'ai déjà la Tucano mais je ne la trouve pas si bien. D'abord, elle n'est pas antichoc. Bon ok, vous me direz qu'elle n'est pas faite pour ça. Ce qui me gène le plus en fait c'est que je transporte mon IB sous Tucano donc dans un sac de filles, cad qui se porte à l'épaule et qui est ouvert, et quand il pleut, fatalement malgré attention redoublée, il y a forcément un peu d'eau qui tombe sur la housse et, je le crains, sur l'IB...

Je cherchais donc une alternative à ce pitit problème, mais en dehors d'un sac ou sacoche intégrale je ne vois pas vraiment   (Et je n'aime pas trop les crumper...)

Pb existentiel ! lol


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mouais je suis comme dubitative en fait
> 
> J'ai déjà la Tucano mais je ne la trouve pas si bien. D'abord, elle n'est pas antichoc. Bon ok, vous me direz qu'elle n'est pas faite pour ça. Ce qui me gène le plus en fait c'est que je transporte mon IB sous Tucano donc dans un sac de filles, cad qui se porte à l'épaule et qui est ouvert, et quand il pleut, fatalement malgré attention redoublée, il y a forcément un peu d'eau qui tombe sur la housse et, je le crains, sur l'IB...
> 
> ...



Plastifie ta tucano, ou on doit bien pouvoir trouver un genre de tucano plastifiée afin que ca préserve des liquides.
Qqu'un a déja vu ca ?


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

3 gouttes sur le néoprene, ça passera pas au travers.

Une autre solution est d'utiliser une bombe perlante (l'eau glissera sur la housse sans rentrer) tu peux trouver ça dans tous les magasins de sport (decathlon, intersport...) ça sert à faire perler les blousons.

Super efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> 3 gouttes sur le néoprene, ça passera pas au travers.
> 
> Une autre solution est d'utiliser une bombe perlante (l'eau glissera sur la housse sans rentrer) tu peux trouver ça dans tous les magasins de sport (decathlon, intersport...) ça sert à faire perler les blousons.
> 
> Super efficace.



je ne connaissais pas cette solution, mais merci pour l'astuce, je vais tester.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fait ça pour la housse de mon ipod qui me sert pour courrir. comme ça je peux aller courrir sous la pluie. et ça marche super. 
Il suffit juste de bomber la housse (ça prend 3 minutes), et je le fais tous le 4 mois à peu pres, selon si il pleut ou pas. normalement on peut attendre plus, mais j'ai pas envie de prendre des risques, normal  .


----------



## chupastar (20 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas essayé sur ma Tucano, mais il me semble bien que j'ai lu que l'eau passait difficilement à travers... 
Au pire tu peux te risquer à faire un petit essais et laisser sécher par la suite.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair qu'il faut une grosse averse pour que ça passe au travers.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'il faut une grosse averse pour que ça passe au travers.



Ben je vais essayer ce soir avec ma tucano, en prenant soin d'enlever mon PB avant.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

fais bien secher apres !!!


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> 3 gouttes sur le néoprene, ça passera pas au travers.
> 
> Une autre solution est d'utiliser une bombe perlante (l'eau glissera sur la housse sans rentrer) tu peux trouver ça dans tous les magasins de sport (decathlon, intersport...) ça sert à faire perler les blousons.
> 
> Super efficace.


 

Mmmm bonne idée je n'y aurais pas pensé ! Merci  Vais tester dès que possible!

En tout cas je ne sais pas q'il faut vraiment une grosse averse pour que la pluie passe à travers la Tucano (sans vernis of course), notamment au niveau de la fermeture éclair


----------



## doojay (20 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mouais je suis comme dubitative en fait
> 
> J'ai déjà la Tucano mais je ne la trouve pas si bien. D'abord, elle n'est pas antichoc. Bon ok, vous me direz qu'elle n'est pas faite pour ça. Ce qui me gène le plus en fait c'est que je transporte mon IB sous Tucano donc dans un sac de filles, cad qui se porte à l'épaule et qui est ouvert, et quand il pleut, fatalement malgré attention redoublée, il y a forcément un peu d'eau qui tombe sur la housse et, je le crains, sur l'IB...
> 
> ...


La matière de la tuscano n'est pas la même employée pour la fabrication des combinaisons de plongé? En tous cas c'est toujours ce que j'ai entendu dire mais bon. Pour le Cumpler il n'y a vraiment rien de mieux, c'est vrai que au début cela choque un petit peu avec les vétements mais une fois que l'on s'y est fait on ne le quitte plus et je sais de quoi je parle j'ai utilisé pas mal de choses pour transporter mon 17" et le seul qui et excellent pour répartir le poid, contre les chocs, transporter du materiel avec et désolé de te contredire eddy1103 mais dans mon crumpler je transporte mon PB 17", l'alim de voyage, un disque dur externe 120G mon Ipod et quand je prend le train ou l'avion je cale dedans une bonne dizaine de DVD en plus et ce sans problème. Dedee il ne te reste plus qu'à faire ton choix pour te faire offrir le sac de tes rêves pour ton anniversaire bientôt


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

La tucano est en néoprene en effet, c'est sur pas d'aussi bonne qualité qu'une combinaison isothermique, mais bon les portables n'ont pas besoin d'avoir chaud !!


----------



## doojay (20 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> La tucano est en néoprene en effet, c'est sur pas d'aussi bonne qualité qu'une combinaison isothermique, mais bon les portables n'ont pas besoin d'avoir chaud !!


lol


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Dedee il ne te reste plus qu'à faire ton choix pour te faire offrir le sac de tes rêves pour ton anniversaire bientôt


 
Je vois que monsieur est bien renseigné  

En tout cas pour l'idée de cadeau c'est rapé, je crois que pour mon anniv je vais avoir un IPod:love: mais vu que c'est une surprise je ne suis pas censée être au courant donc..."Qui vivra verra"   

En tout cas les Clumper (ou crumper sais plus) sont peut être très très pratiques mais ils ne vont effectivement pas avec toutes les tenues...(les sacoches parceque j'aime bcp la housse rouge mais bon...elle ferait un peu double emploi avec la mienne). Désolée j'ai des vraies considérations de fille pas forcément tous les jours en jean Basket et je ne sais pas si nous sommes en majorité sur ce site  
En attendant de trouver la housse de mes rêves, je vais "néoprener" ma Tuscano !


----------



## doojay (20 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que monsieur est bien renseigné
> 
> En tout cas pour l'idée de cadeau c'est rapé, je crois que pour mon anniv je vais avoir un IPod:love: mais vu que c'est une surprise je ne suis pas censée être au courant donc..."Qui vivra verra"
> 
> ...


C'est Crumpler mademoiselle    et pour ma part je ne suis que très rarement en jeans basket donc....


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> C'est Crumpler mademoiselle  et pour ma part je ne suis que très rarement en jeans basket donc....


 
ARf comme c'est Tucano et non Tuscano je crois   j'ai du mal !

Juste pour dire que les sacoches crumpler passent mieux pour un mec que pour une fille. Enfin sans généraliser, en tout cas, moi je me vois mal avec ça , même si objectivement elles ont l'air pratique.


----------



## doojay (20 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> ARf comme c'est Tucano et non Tuscano je crois   j'ai du mal !
> 
> Juste pour dire que les sacoches crumpler passent mieux pour un mec que pour une fille. Enfin sans généraliser, en tout cas, moi je me vois mal avec ça , même si objectivement elles ont l'air pratique.


Bravo pour tucano je vois que tu as sortie la tienne      et objectivement je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi la sacoche crumpler n'a rien de feminin mais alors rien du tout enfin une fille une vrai    :love:


----------



## goldensun (20 Janvier 2005)

moi j'ai la housse cumpler rouge et bleu et le sac à dos dicota étanche pour le transport


----------



## Deedee (20 Janvier 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> enfin une fille une vrai  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (21 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> Mouais je suis comme dubitative en fait
> 
> J'ai déjà la Tucano mais je ne la trouve pas si bien. D'abord, elle n'est pas antichoc. Bon ok, vous me direz qu'elle n'est pas faite pour ça. Ce qui me gène le plus en fait c'est que je transporte mon IB sous Tucano donc dans un sac de filles, cad qui se porte à l'épaule et qui est ouvert, et quand il pleut, fatalement malgré attention redoublée, il y a forcément un peu d'eau qui tombe sur la housse et, je le crains, sur l'IB...
> 
> ...


J'ai une amie qui a un ibook, avec une tucano et qui a eu exactement le même souci avec son sac qui se porte à lépaule. Elle a finit par acheté un sac à dos qui possède une partie prévu spécialement pour les portables, et dans lequel l'ibook rentre pile poil dans son logement 
Donc soit tu t'en achète un toi aussi, soit tu prend quelque chose en bandoullière comme certains crumpler. En tout cas moi je ne me balladerai pas avec un ibook dans un sac ouvert à ta place


----------



## Amophis (21 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> ARf comme c'est Tucano et non Tuscano je crois   j'ai du mal !
> 
> Juste pour dire que les sacoches crumpler passent mieux pour un mec que pour une fille. Enfin sans généraliser, en tout cas, moi je me vois mal avec ça , même si objectivement elles ont l'air pratique.



Ma copine avait aussi achetée un sac Crumpler pour mettre son iBook (lui même dans la housse Crumpler cartonnée.... vous m'suivez  ) et finalement, je l'ai revendu à Onra, car cela n'allait pas avec sa garde robe.... Donc effectivement, je pense qu'au niveau qualité, et protection, rien ne vaut Crumpler, mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est créé par des Australiens qui sont tous en tongs.... (dixit ma copine qui en revient  ). Donc pour une fille je comprend


----------



## Deedee (21 Janvier 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est créé par des Australiens qui sont tous en tongs.... (dixit ma copine qui en revient  ). Donc pour une fille je comprend



lol pas mal pas mal. Si ta copine a trouvé une alternative, je suis preneuse


----------



## Amophis (21 Janvier 2005)

Deedee a dit:
			
		

> lol pas mal pas mal. Si ta copine a trouvé une alternative, je suis preneuse



Non pas d'alternative pour l'instant. Remarque elle ne se déplace que très rarement avec


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Pour la protection, rien ne vaut une malette en alu, mais j'avoues que c'est voyant et c'est pas trop classe ( a part si on a le costar a 2000¤ minimum).

Mais il doit bien y avoir pleins de sac sympa parmi lesquels vous trouverez votre bonheur.


----------



## fabulousfab (21 Janvier 2005)

Avez-vous déjà parlé de la sacoche incase sling pack (je prends le fil en cours) ?
(ci-dessous, lien sur l'apple store)
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/91501/wo/vD6Jrc7GVKuu2k0fybfzxXm6WhD/0.0.11.1.0.6.13.0.3.1.3.0.5.1.4.1.1.0

Si oui, je vais chercher,
si non, qu'en pensent ses possesseurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce que valent les sacs proposé par apple, mais je me demande si les prix ne sont pas un peu élevé.


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

la foule en delire, scande son nom:


CRUM-PLER CRUM-PLER CRUM-PLER !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> la foule en delire, scande son nom:
> 
> 
> CRUM-PLER CRUM-PLER CRUM-PLER !



lol, c'est un bon sac, mais il ne réponds pas a mes attentes.
domage


----------



## superpasteque (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, voila mon ptit ibook commandé, je suis à la recherche d'une house, logic pour un portable. Mais que me faut il vraiment, une second skin -une crumpler the gimp (ou l'autre house rose..), ou bien le sac  *crumpler  base touched.  *Quelqu'un l'a deja essayé, car pour mon ptit ibook j'ai envie qu'il soit bien au chaud. Mais la second skin est très bien (les nouveau avec le petit logo ibook, exelent... Bref le doute. (pour un étudiant bordelique)
Merci à tous.


----------



## macarel (22 Janvier 2005)

superpasteque a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous, voila mon ptit ibook commandé, je suis à la recherche d'une house, logic pour un portable. Mais que me faut il vraiment, une second skin -une crumpler the gimp (ou l'autre house rose..), ou bien le sac  *crumpler  base touched.  *Quelqu'un l'a deja essayé, car pour mon ptit ibook j'ai envie qu'il soit bien au chaud. Mais la second skin est très bien (les nouveau avec le petit logo ibook, exelent... Bref le doute. (pour un étudiant bordelique)
> Merci à tous.


Bonjour,
Un petit sac à dos Decathlon à 6¤ marche très bien. La pochette à l'intérieur est pil poil bon pour un ibook 12". Ni vu, ni connu


----------



## Deckard (22 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part j'aime pas trop Crumpler.
C'est pas de ma faute j'accroche pas à leur design. Mais force est de reconnaitre que la qualité est là 

Après une Tucano Second Skin, je me suis pris un sac pour mon PB 15". Je me suis pris un Dicota Pep.up vert 
Aucun regret pour le moment


----------



## Clarine (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

je ne crois pas qu'on ait parlé de ceux-là :
http://www.targus.com/fr/product_details.asp?sku=TFS101

Targus, c'est en général pas terrible (enfin, c'est solide, mais classique et d'un triste...   ), mais ceux-là sont plus sympa que les autres. Ca fait soit malette, soit sac à dos. C'est bien fini. Et c'est moins cher que les crumpler   .

Ils ont aussi des "vrais" sacs à dos, dont certains ne sont pas trop mal
http://www.targus.com/fr/cases_notebook_backpacks.asp

Clar.


----------



## oen (23 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part, je viens de commander la Crumpler School Hymn 12" Noir pour mon ibook (je l'ai trouvé à 35¤). Je ferai une review dès que je la reçois si ça intéresse quelqu'un. Elle me paraissait plus solide que la Crumper The Gimp.


----------



## flo_69 (25 Janvier 2005)

oen a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, je viens de commander la Crumpler School Hymn 12" Noir pour mon ibook (*je l'ai trouvé à 35¤).* Je ferai une review dès que je la reçois si ça intéresse quelqu'un. Elle me paraissait plus solide que la Crumper The Gimp.


 
Où TU LA TROUVé à CE PRIX LA 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Salut a tous, je cherche un sac ou une saccoche qui permettrait de transporter facilement un 17", car on en voit beaucoup pour les 15 et 12", mais les 17", pas trop.
Au fait, oublier le Crumpler, je n'aime pas trop ... et oui, il en faut pour tous les gouts.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Si j'etais toi, j'irais voir du cote de Tom bihn (www.tombihn.com)...

Les sacs sont made in usa-c'est si rare de nos jours- , le service est impeccable, les prix raisonnables, et le design est fait specifiquement pour les powerbook et ibooks...

En plus, leurs sacs sont vraiment bien rembourres (le monolith est vraiment impressionnant par sa solidite...) et tu auras un sac vraiment original...


----------



## oen (25 Janvier 2005)

flo_69 a dit:
			
		

> Où TU LA TROUVé à CE PRIX LA
> 
> merci



Sur Ebay en achat immédiat, j'ai payé dans les 45$ via paypal avec les frais de port. Le vendeur en vendaient pas mal et y'avait le choix de la couleur. Je mets le lien, mais je sais pas si j'ai le droit :/. Il propose les 3 tailles.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

En plus sur l'etiquette des sacs Tom Bihn, qui respectent l'environnement et payent decemment leurs employes, il y a un message en Francais pour nous les Europeens:

http://www.snopes.com/business/hidden/tombihn.asp

(J'ai verifie sur le mien, c'est authentique, LOL- Respect!!!)


----------



## peteskwal (25 Janvier 2005)

j'ai acheté la mienne sur ebizcuss.com

pas cher, et bien fait.

EDIT:

ah au temps pour moi, ça a augmenté depuis... par contre la gimp est accessible.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

merci pour le lien, je vais aller faire un tour pour voir.


----------



## flo_69 (26 Janvier 2005)

oen a dit:
			
		

> Sur Ebay en achat immédiat, j'ai payé dans les 45$ via paypal avec les frais de port. Le vendeur en vendaient pas mal et y'avait le choix de la couleur. Je mets le lien, mais je sais pas si j'ai le droit :/. Il propose les 3 tailles.


 
merci pour le liens dommage c'est pour du 12'' j'ai un 14''


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> En plus sur l'etiquette des sacs Tom Bihn, qui respectent l'environnement et payent decemment leurs employes, il y a un message en Francais pour nous les Europeens:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/business/hidden/tombihn.asp
> 
> (J'ai verifie sur le mien, c'est authentique, LOL- Respect!!!)


 
C'est archi connu mais ça me fait toujours rire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'etais toi, j'irais voir du cote de Tom bihn (www.tombihn.com)...
> 
> Les sacs sont made in usa-c'est si rare de nos jours- , le service est impeccable, les prix raisonnables, et le design est fait specifiquement pour les powerbook et ibooks...
> 
> En plus, leurs sacs sont vraiment bien rembourres (le monolith est vraiment impressionnant par sa solidite...) et tu auras un sac vraiment original...



Il y'en a que je trouve bien, par contre, il est dommage de n'avoir pas plus d'images sur ses produits.

Donc je suis plutot d'avis de prendre un sac que j'ai pu voir de mes yeux, et que j'ai pu ouvrir moi meme.
Au moins, quand je prends, je ne suis pas décu.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Il y'en a que je trouve bien, par contre, il est dommage de n'avoir pas plus d'images sur ses produits.
> 
> Donc je suis plutot d'avis de prendre un sac que j'ai pu voir de mes yeux, et que j'ai pu ouvrir moi meme.
> Au moins, quand je prends, je ne suis pas décu.



Je suis un peu comme toi, mais j'ai achete un monolith, et il est tres beau, d'excellente qualite de fabrication (contrairement au second skin avec lequel j'ai eu des problemes de couture). En plus la boite est tres tres customer friendly (Tu peux renvoyer ton sac quand tu veux s'il ne te plait pas; ils te disent si un de leurs articles n'est pas en stock au moment ou tu commandes; ils te disent aussi quand le systeme de poste normal ne marche pas dans ton pays; Le tout est pas cher en ce mooment parceque tu payes en Dollars; Si tu achetes six sacs identiques et de couleurs differentes, tu as une ristourne)...
Il y a plein de bonnes critiques sur internet (Il parait que c'est "The" article cool a Seattle et dans la region)...

Je te le conseille chaudement... Je crois que tu peux y aller sans crainte... Tu ne seras pas decu, si tu ne t'attends qu'a un sac de bonne qualite, protecteur et solide 

Le courier est adapte aux pwbk 17" et il inclut une housse brain cell pour juste 150$(c'est a dire 750 FF environ ou encore 114¤ a peu pres... Tu ne prends pas un gros risque)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un peu comme toi, mais j'ai achete un monolith, et il est tres beau, d'excellente qualite de fabrication (contrairement au second skin avec lequel j'ai eu des problemes de couture). En plus la boite est tres tres customer friendly (Tu peux renvoyer ton sac quand tu veux s'il ne te plait pas; ils te disent si un de leurs articles n'est pas en stock au moment ou tu commandes; ils te disent aussi quand le systeme de poste normal ne marche pas dans ton pays; Le tout est pas cher en ce mooment parceque tu payes en Dollars; Si tu achetes six sacs identiques et de couleurs differentes, tu as une ristourne)...
> Il y a plein de bonnes critiques sur internet (Il parait que c'est "The" article cool a Seattle et dans la region)...
> 
> Je te le conseille chaudement... Je crois que tu peux y aller sans crainte... Tu ne seras pas decu, si tu ne t'attends qu'a un sac de bonne qualite, protecteur et solide
> ...



Ok, ben je vais regarder ca de plus pres alors.
Merci


----------



## olivomac (28 Janvier 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Un petit sac à dos Decathlon à 6¤ marche très bien. La pochette à l'intérieur est pil poil bon pour un ibook 12". Ni vu, ni connu



Hello Macarel,

je vois que mon sac à fait des émuies.
C'est sur que là au moins on explose pas le budget et on peut en prendre un de chaque couleur!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> Hello Macarel,
> 
> je vois que mon sac à fait des émuies.
> C'est sur que là au moins on explose pas le budget et on peut en prendre un de chaque couleur!



Effectivement, ca permet de prendre beaucoup de couleur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Est ce qu'on peut y mettre autrechose que l'ibook (en plus je veux dire)?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'on peut y mettre autrechose que l'ibook (en plus je veux dire)?


2 feuilles et un stylo ....


----------



## ded (28 Janvier 2005)

'soir tlm ...

Vu que vous êtes des pro dans les houses et toutes ces marques, je me permets de poser une question un poil à part ...

Connaitriez-vous des houses pour DD portable? ( perso Mobile Hard Drive de Lacie ) car il est destiné à me suivre partout, en cours, chez l'imprimeur, etc...  et j'aimerai pas qu'il lui arrive des bricoles ...

Voila merci bien

(si ce tout petit message ne trouve pas sa place ici - bien qu'il pourrait interesser pas mal de personnes j'en suis sur - vous pouvez l'effacer)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux essayer des housses pour petits portables, genre brain cell ou mitre taille 5 chez mitre...

Tout depend de la taille de ton disque dur en fait...

essaye de voir par la:

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/300/TB0300


----------



## olivomac (29 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'on peut y mettre autrechose que l'ibook (en plus je veux dire)?


Retourne voir les photos page 5 et tu verras qu'il y a même la place pour mettre ton 4 heure!


Non blague à part y a pas mal de place et plein de poches ; tu peux donc y mettre largement plus que l'iBook


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

salut a tous !!!

Je vous dis pas la deche dans les DOM, on a rien niveau saccoche, et je veux pouvoir l'avoir entre les mains avant de l'acheter.

Donc je suis un peu coincé.

Vous n'avez pas de site avec pleins de photos ?


----------



## flo_69 (31 Janvier 2005)

olivomac a dit:
			
		

> voila quelques photos :
> sur la dernière le livre d'art se trouve à la place que peut prendre le 12"
> 
> c'est peut-être un peu petit si vous en voulez une ou l'autre en grand dites le moi
> (c'était plus pour montrer les différentes poches)


 

Et pour un ibook 14'' ça passe ou pas ??

Au vu de ce que tu dit je pense pas mais je demande confirmation...

merci


----------



## macarel (31 Janvier 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qu'on peut y mettre autrechose que l'ibook (en plus je veux dire)?


Si, si.
A ce moment: cahier de notes Superconquérant 120 pages, 2 chemises (pour papier) avec environ 25 pages par chemise, 3 stylos, adaptateur secteur ibook, Palm zire 31, deux cd's, boite d'asperine (lundi hein), lunettes pour lire (eh oui, on veillit) et il reste de la place


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

et est-ce au'il est bien rembourre? Ou est-ce qu'il est fabrique?

(Je suppose qu'il est pas garantie, mais bon a ce prix la... Le tout c'est quand meme qu'il protege bien ton portable, prunelle de tes yeux, parceque sinon, tes yeux, tu les a pour pleurer de pas avoir voulu raquer...)

Cela dit a 6 euros, si c'est bien solide, pourquoi pas (question d'approche...)


----------



## Freelancer (31 Janvier 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Un petit sac à dos Decathlon à 6¤ marche très bien. La pochette à l'intérieur est pil poil bon pour un ibook 12". Ni vu, ni connu



Discret (qui irait imaginer que tu trimballes du matos a 1300 euros dans un sac à 6¤  )
Solide (voui môssieur)
une petit tucano qd meme pour le proteger, c'est pas du luxe.

rien a voir, je suis sur LCI (enfin devant LCI) et je viens de voir la petite montre de notre vieil os ds le generique du journal


----------



## Kir Kanos (1 Février 2005)

bon alors moi je devrais avoir mon iBook 12" cette semaine et j'ai donc pris les devants en commandant une housse crumpler school hymn noire sur le site de la fnac !!
je l'ai commandé il y a 2 semaines et ce week end la fnac a annulé ma commande parce que crumpler n'a pas pu lui envoyer ma housse... j'ai refait une commande aussitôt et j'espère cette fois que ma commande pourra être honorée...
c'est vraiment nul qu'on ne puisse pas les trouver en magasin ces housses crumpler


----------



## iota (1 Février 2005)

Salut.



			
				Kir Kanos a dit:
			
		

> bon alors moi je devrais avoir mon iBook 12" cette semaine et j'ai donc pris les devants en commandant une housse crumpler school hymn noire sur le site de la fnac !!
> je l'ai commandé il y a 2 semaines et ce week end la fnac a annulé ma commande parce que crumpler n'a pas pu lui envoyer ma housse... j'ai refait une commande aussitôt et j'espère cette fois que ma commande pourra être honorée...
> c'est vraiment nul qu'on ne puisse pas les trouver en magasin ces housses crumpler


J'ai eu le meme problème avec une housse crumpler the gimp 12" commandé sur el site de la fnac.
Après 2 semaines d'inactivité, ma commande a été annulée.
Le pire c'est que la housse est toujours en vente sur le site de la fnac avec un délai annoncé de 4 à 8 jours... 

@+
iota


----------



## Kir Kanos (1 Février 2005)

idem pour moi et je trouve vraiment pas ça très normale !!

je crois que si cette fois la fnac annule ma commande je vais imprimer les 2 mails d'annulation et je vais obliger le magasin à me la commander...
cette housse n'est même pas marquer comme "offre spéciale internet" pour la couleur noire donc ils ont intérêt à pas m'énerver !

je vais quand même pas rayer mon iBook tout neuf à cause de leur incompétence quand même


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Salut a tous !!!!

Je trouve que la tucano est une super housse pour une protection contre les rayures, mais pas contre les chocs.
Ma tucano protège mon PB des rayures pendant les transport.
Mais je met ma tucano dans une saccoche.

Par contre, ma saccoche ne me satisfait pas, car le système qui s'ouvre de tout son long, c'est pas le top.


----------



## Amophis (1 Février 2005)

Kir Kanos a dit:
			
		

> idem pour moi et je trouve vraiment pas ça très normale !!
> 
> je crois que si cette fois la fnac annule ma commande je vais imprimer les 2 mails d'annulation et je vais obliger le magasin à me la commander...
> cette housse n'est même pas marquer comme "offre spéciale internet" pour la couleur noire donc ils ont intérêt à pas m'énerver !
> ...



Pour ceux qui sont sur Paris, n'oubliez pas que Crumpler à une boutique (je ne connais plus l'adresse, je vous la poste ce soir  ).

Pour le reste, elles sont dispo chez Surcouf.

Sinon, il suffit de contacter Xavier de chez Crumpler France, il se fera un plaisir de vous en vendre  De plus, il est prévu pour le début de l'année, une vente en ligne pour Crumpler France.

Si qqun est intéressé par son mail, merci de me le demander en MP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui sont sur Paris, n'oubliez pas que Crumpler à une boutique (je ne connais plus l'adresse, je vous la poste ce soir  ).
> 
> Pour le reste, elles sont dispo chez Surcouf.
> 
> ...



Tu es passé commercial chez crumpler France ...   

Si non, alors fais toi recruter.


----------



## Cricri (20 Février 2005)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> Crumpler Roll-O-Notes, Rouge + tucano
> 
> ou Crumpler Wack-O-Phone, Rouge + tucano
> 
> les crumpler sont super design, super pratique, super design, j'ai teste deja, j'ai adore



Quel différence entre les  2 Crumpler ?

Roll-O-Notes
33x25x5cm Skimpy
Wack-O-Phone
35x28x6cm

1 ou 2 centimètres, c'est tout ? 
Pour un iBook 12" ou 14" les deux font donc l'affaire ?


----------



## Amophis (21 Février 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Quel différence entre les  2 Crumpler ?
> 
> Roll-O-Notes
> 33x25x5cm Skimpy
> ...



C'est pas les bonnes dimensions:

35x30x15 pour le Roll O Notes et 35x37x15 pour le Wack O Phone. J'ai le premier, et pour l'iBook 12" ou 14" c'est le top, tu peux mettre tout le reste avec: magazine, cd, chargeur souris, .... 

@fred.damoiseau: je ne suis pas commercial chez eux, mais pkoi pas  C'est une marque que j'ai connu il y a 3 ans, avant de connaitre le Mac, et j'ai vraiment accroché, donc je partage mes impressions. Et je ne suis pas commissionné au passage


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Mouais,

pour moi tout ca ca vaut pas un Tom Binh


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Février 2005)

Moi pour mon PB 15" je vien d'acheter la Crumpler Cheezy Disco et c'est top  

C'est le double effet kiskool : un sac de transport avec un compartiment/protection amovible pour le PB :love:


----------



## chnoub (22 Février 2005)

je viens de tomber la dessus


----------



## Zyrol (22 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tomber la dessus




Le concept est pas mal je trouve, mais c'est pas super beau.... 

un peu de couleur ferait du bien.


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Février 2005)

beurk :sick: :sick: :sick: je trouve ça moche et cher pour ce que c'est ....


----------



## Amophis (24 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> beurk :sick: :sick: :sick: je trouve ça moche et cher pour ce que c'est ....



C'est un peu énorme aussi quand même.... :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2005)

Je crois que quelqu'un parmi vous à acheter l'article 'the slip" de crumpler, non ? 

Si oui, pourriez vous me dire l'epaisseur du tissu, en fait je me demande si ce n'est pas trop épais car dans les desciptions il est dit que l'on peut l'utiliser comme tapis de souris !

Merci je compte en acheter un car le protege clavier blanc fourni par apple, en plastique (ou je sais pas quoi) comme à s'abimer serieusement (ca fait un an que j'ai mon ibook 14") 

Merci d'avance
MamaCass


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Par les temps qui courent, je trouve qu'un slip n'est jamais trop epais  

Ok, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Zyrol (24 Février 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Par les temps qui courent, je trouve qu'un slip n'est jamais trop epais
> 
> Ok, je sors... :rateau:



Un slip sur l'USB pour rechauffer.....


----------



## MamaCass (24 Février 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Par les temps qui courent, je trouve qu'un slip n'est jamais trop epais
> 
> Ok, je sors... :rateau:




Fabrice     
tu m'as bien fait rire merci !


Vais-je quand même trouver réponse à ma question ?
Merci


----------



## Kir Kanos (25 Février 2005)

salut tout le monde

ça y est j'ai reçu ma housse crumpler the school hymn noire pour mon petit PB 12" 

je confirme donc que le PB se sent à l'aise dedans et même un peu trop finalement parce que si la hauteur convient parfaitement en largeur la housse est un peu trop longue... du coup le PB "flotte" un peu dedans

par contre niveau finition et robustesse rien à dire : elle est tip top !!

je ne vais pas avoir peur de mettre mon précieux dans le sac à dos pour le promener... maintenant il faut que je trouve une petite sacoche pour y mettre l'adaptateur secteur et les différents câbles

si vous avez des idées pour un truc un peu design et pas très cher je suis preneur


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Février 2005)

quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi crumpler, au niveau de ses sacs, est un peu cher? Vous me direz la qualitez ça se paie ... quand même des sacs entre 95 et 130 euros, c'est pas donné...


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Février 2005)

j'ai commandé une tuscano pour mon ib 14" (je l'aurai demain) sur apple store. Je serai normalement livré dans 5 jours. Peut on mettre une tuscano dans un sac crumpler? y a t il de la place dans le sac pour y mettre l' ibook revêtu de sa housse?
Avez vous déjà commandé sur apple store et en êtes vous contents? est ce que les achats sont sécurisés?


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

pas de probleme pour les achats fait sur l'appleStore.


----------



## stephane6646 (25 Février 2005)

ok... et tu es content de ton mac? qu'est ce qu'apple t'apporte au quotidien?


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> ok... et tu es content de ton mac? qu'est ce qu'apple t'apporte au quotidien?



Efficacité et premier mot qui me vient à l'esprit.
Plus besoin de bidouiller, tout marche du premier coup
pas de virus
Simplicité d'utilisation.

J'ai switché il y a 1 an et demi pour un ibook, il y a 6 mois j'ai remplacé mon PC de bureau par un imac G4. Je ne vois pas comment je pourrai revenir sur PC !


----------



## Amophis (25 Février 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé une tuscano pour mon ib 14" (je l'aurai demain) sur apple store. Je serai normalement livré dans 5 jours. Peut on mettre une tuscano dans un sac crumpler? y a t il de la place dans le sac pour y mettre l' ibook revêtu de sa housse?
> Avez vous déjà commandé sur apple store et en êtes vous contents? est ce que les achats sont sécurisés?



Tu peux tout à fait mettre un tucano, c'est ce que j'avais au début 



			
				stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> ok... et tu es content de ton mac? qu'est ce qu'apple t'apporte au quotidien?



Si tu veux plus d'infos, va voir du côté du forum switch


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé une tuscano pour mon ib 14" (je l'aurai demain) sur apple store. Je serai normalement livré dans 5 jours. Peut on mettre une tuscano dans un sac crumpler? y a t il de la place dans le sac pour y mettre l' ibook revêtu de sa housse?



personnellement, j'ai achete des tucanos autrefois, mais desormais, je n'acheterai que des sacs Tom Bihn, qui sont de bien meilleure qualite et de meilleure rapport qualite/prix (un des rares sacs fabriques aux USA). En plus le service est reellement exceptionnel  

http://www.tombihn.com


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Et si vous voulez une housse jolie et fun, qui en plus est faite à la main et épouse très bien les formes de votre iBook ou Powerbook :

http://foofbag.com


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

j'ai regarde le site, en effet, c'est une bonne replique aux atroces tucano... en plus ca n'a pas l'air trop cher...
Dommage qu'elle fasse pas de backpacks ou de vrais sacs


----------



## Macounette (25 Février 2005)

Oui, mais si t'as déjà une sacoche, tu peux glisser ton portable à l'intérieur sans problème... c'est ce que je fais 
Bien évidemment, ce n'est pas le même rembourrage qu'un sac dédié, mais les foofbag tiennent sans problème la comparaison avec d'autres housses.


----------



## Alkeran (25 Février 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé une tuscano pour mon ib 14" (je l'aurai demain) sur apple store. Je serai normalement livré dans 5 jours. Peut on mettre une tuscano dans un sac crumpler? y a t il de la place dans le sac pour y mettre l' ibook revêtu de sa housse?
> Avez vous déjà commandé sur apple store et en êtes vous contents? est ce que les achats sont sécurisés?



En effet, aucun problème pour les commandes passées sur l'applestore.
Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation d'une Tucano Skin avec un sac Crumpler, y'a pas de problème, c'est ce que j'ai depuis 6 mois (mon PB 12" et sa housse rentrent sans problème dans me compartiment de mon WeeBee). :love: 
Pour ce qui est des commandes sur le webstore crumpler, je peux pas en dire autant par contre!!!!  
En effet, après une pemière commande (mon sac pour PB) et 1  mois d'attente   pour le recevoir, je décide de commander un sac pour APN, histoire de faire un cadeau de noel  ... et là... c'est le drame!!!!Delai annoncé de 1 mois (là j'ai l'habitude :sleep: ) mais au bout de 6 semaines, pas de nouvelles. Donc débute une longue correspondance mail (encore en cours à ce jour!  ) et des delais qui s'allongent avec des interlocuteurs qui ont l'air de s'en moquer un tantinet (je pense qu'ils s'en foutent complètemeny en fait, compte tenu du succès de la marque :mouais: ) et j'ai toujours pas mon sac à 120 Euros à ce jour!
Voilà pour le crumpler webstore....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2005)

j'ai recu mon monolith par tom Bihn en 1 semaine depuis la cote ouest des EU, aucun problemes... La vendeuse vous contacte personnellement dans les 24h de la commande en cas de pepin -elle m'a envoye un email pour me dire que sur la france la societe qui sous-traite le courier normal etait trop nulle et qu'il valait mieux passer par UPS international -heureusement, j'habite en angleterre, donc pas de probleme, et j'ai pu en profiter pour rajouter un portemonnaie pour ma copine (de plus sur leur site ils annoncent quand un produit n'est pas disponible immediatement). Je dois dire que j'ai vraiment ete bluffe par le service de la compagnie  

Non vraiment, la compagnie est exceptionnelle, je la recommande...


----------



## Lordwizard (26 Février 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des commandes sur le webstore crumpler, je peux pas en dire autant par contre!!!!



Les Crumpler sont excellents et maintenant il y a une boutique à Paris qui vend tous les modèles:

35 rue de Richelieu dans le 1er je crois...


----------



## Alkeran (26 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Les Crumpler sont excellents et maintenant il y a une boutique à Paris qui vend tous les modèles:
> 35 rue de Richelieu dans le 1er je crois...



Oui, sauf que quand on n'habite pas à Paris... on trouve pas de sacs Crumplers aussi facilement!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2005)

c'est une question de gout evidemment, mais je ne trouve pas que les crumpler soient tres jolis, et en plus ils sont assez chers, et plus tres originaux maintenant que presque tout le monde en a... J'ai l'impression que c'est une grosse compagnie qui traite un peu ses clients en anonymes, et je n'aime pas trop ca


----------



## yoav (27 Février 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous voulez une housse jolie et fun, qui en plus est faite à la main et épouse très bien les formes de votre iBook ou Powerbook :
> 
> http://foofbag.com
> 
> ...



Je me rappelle avoir découvert sur ce site des housses de iPod à thème japonais. Apparemment ils sont en rupture de stock!


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2005)

Oui, les housses iPod à thème japonais ne font jamais long feu  elles sont très demandées.
Mais n'hésite pas à consulter régulièrement le site, car souvent ils reçoivent du matériel nouveau assez rapidement !


----------



## superpasteque (27 Février 2005)

Je cherchais moi aussi une housse, et je suis tombé par hasard sur une solution bien pratique. J'ai récuperer la house (utile parfois) d'un video projecteur epson comme second skin et une sacoche d'un autre video projecteur pour sacoche, les rangements conviennent à ma grande surprise et je profite des renforts de la saccoche. Parfaits pour mon ti ibook 12 pouce qui trouvais pas de house a sa taille. Donc pensez y, car moi j'ai été conquis.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2005)

oui, mais est-ce qu'on doit vraiment acheter un vieux videoprojecteur epson a la place d'un second skin?  

ok, je sors...


----------



## guigz77 (28 Février 2005)

Be easy (be.ez ou be-ez.com) De bonnes housses bien faites, costaud...
Rose pour les filles, noir et jaune pour les gars


----------



## Bat-Mac (2 Mars 2005)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> personnellement, j'ai achete des tucanos autrefois, mais desormais, je n'acheterai que des sacs Tom Bihn, qui sont de bien meilleure qualite et de meilleure rapport qualite/prix (un des rares sacs fabriques aux USA). En plus le service est reellement exceptionnel
> 
> http://www.tombihn.com




J'aime bien ça :




Ca s'appelle une "mitre" et leur slogan "even the Pope has one" est assez cocasse...   

Cela dit, j'ai pris un sac costaud, qui n'a pas l'air esthétique DU TOUT à première vue mais qui est super pratique, bien rembourré, et surtout costaud (je le prends en sac à dos sur un vélo sans problème) et mon PowerBook y est bien au chaud et super protégé... sans parler du luxe d'espace dispo pour y caser tout mon bazar...   





Un Macally acheté à la Fnac.... (79 Euros)

A vous les studios..


----------



## ninizaza (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
Comment est la housse "mitre" Tom Bihn? Elle convient bien à un Powerbook 12 pouces? On peut trouver leur produits en France?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2005)

Le taille 5 est adapte au powerbook ou ibook 12", il coute 30$ (ca fait environ 150 FF, ou encore environ 22¤ je crois)

A ma connaissance, tu dois l'acheter sur le site de Tom Bihn dans l'etat de l'oregon:

http://www.tombihn.com

Il faut aussi payer le transport (mais evidemment ca coute pas tres tres cher parceque tout ca est VAT free...)

Tu peux aussi l'obtenir gratuit avec un sac Trager (sur le meme site)


----------



## ninizaza (4 Mars 2005)

Super. J'hésite avec les foofbag plus fantaisistes. Aucun problème d'envoi en France avec les foofbags et les Tombihn? Les frais restent raisonnables? De plus le Powerbook 12 pouces est un peu plus petit que le Ibook. Gênant pour les housses prévues pour Ibook 12?
Merci pour les conseils.


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

ninizaza a dit:
			
		

> Super. J'hésite avec les foofbag plus fantaisistes. Aucun problème d'envoi en France avec les foofbags et les Tombihn?


Pour les Tom Binh je ne sais pas mais pour les foofbag, aucun problème d'envoi ni pour la Suisse ni pour la Belgique; donc pour la France ça doit être pareil. 
Les frais restent aussi très raisonnables, moins de $10 US (faut pas oublier que ça vient d'Australie!)


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Mars 2005)

Mais que faites vous du look dans le choix de votre sac pour mac?  J'avoue avoir un faible pour le sac à dos crumpler: dela palce pour l'ibook revetu de sa housse et de la place encore pour les cours ou des bouquins...bon, je sais  le prix n'est pas cool... mais la garantie est soit disant à vie...un investissement pour la vie...sauf que l'ibook ne durera pas toute la vie..oh là que de questions métaphysiques pour l'achat d'un sac..j'en suis tout fatigué...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

ninizaza a dit:
			
		

> Super. J'hésite avec les foofbag plus fantaisistes. Aucun problème d'envoi en France avec les foofbags et les Tombihn? Les frais restent raisonnables? De plus le Powerbook 12 pouces est un peu plus petit que le Ibook. Gênant pour les housses prévues pour Ibook 12?
> Merci pour les conseils.



Le transport de mon monolith m'a coute 40$ en UPS worldwide express (l'arrivee est garantie en 4-5 jours; et tu le recois vraiment en 4-5 jours).

E ce qui concerne la taille, c'est pas tres grave parceque ces sacs la sont plus protecteurs que les tucano ou autres crumplers (Tu comprendras quand tu les recevras -le monolith, par exemple est rembourre ET rigide, d'ou une protection exceptionnellement bonne)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Mais que faites vous du look dans le choix de votre sac pour mac?  J'avoue avoir un faible pour le sac à dos crumpler: dela palce pour l'ibook revetu de sa housse et de la place encore pour les cours ou des bouquins...bon, je sais  le prix n'est pas cool... mais la garantie est soit disant à vie...un investissement pour la vie...sauf que l'ibook ne durera pas toute la vie..oh là que de questions métaphysiques pour l'achat d'un sac..j'en suis tout fatigué...



Les Tom bihn aussi sont garantis a vie (ou 30 ans), ainsi que la plupart des autres marques de sacs, mais cette garantie n'inclut pas l'usure normale en principe (donc ils peuvent te le faire pour 10 000 ans aussi...). Si tu l'endommages cela dit, ils disent qu'ils te le repareront de leur mieux...

Sinon question look, les sacs de chez Tom bihn sont tres classe (c'est meme ze article cool du cote de Seattle apparemment)


----------



## Macounette (4 Mars 2005)

Tom Binh ça a l'air sympa mais le choix pour les 14" est nul je trouve  aucune sacoche genre "messenger" digne de ce nom. Par contre, de beaux objets pour les 12".
Je préfère le choix proposé par Crumpler, où on trouve les mêmes produits pour toutes les tailles de portable. Et je trouve les Crumpler plus beaux... mais bon les goûts et les couleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Si tu veux un messenger 14" chez tom bihn, tu as le seattle messenger ou le courier de trager (ce dernier coute 150 $ avec une housse de chez tom bihn ou trager offerte, ce qui est plutot ecoomique). Le courier est dispo en 16 coloris au choix...

Moi, je prefere les tom bihn aux crumplers (je n'aime pas leur design et je me mefie de leurs finitions. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous voulez une housse jolie et fun, qui en plus est faite à la main et épouse très bien les formes de votre iBook ou Powerbook :
> 
> http://foofbag.com
> 
> ...


personne n'a essayé de faire ça chez lui ?


----------



## McFlan (10 Mars 2005)

Personne n'aurait le Crumpler Base Toucher par hazard ?
Je serais bien tenté par la bête, mais l'acheter 130¤ à la FNAC sans le voir, c'est limite.

Je me demandais si je pouvais ranger mon PB15' avec sa tucano skin.
Je me demandais aussi quelle place il y avait à l'intérieur. J'utilise mon portable pour la Fac, puis-je transporter des livres dans le sac en plus du portable+batterie+ipod+trousse+bloc notes+pochettes de feuilles ?
Quelqu'un sait-il ou je pourrais voir le sac en vrai sur Paris, le plus simple étant que je me fasse une idée moi même.

Bref ... si quelqu'un pouvais m'éclairer un peu. Merci.


----------



## Sway (17 Mars 2005)

J'attends mon iBook 14 " avec impatience et pendant ce temps je cherche comment le protéger 
Après maintes recherches je vois que personne n'a encore parlé du sac qui retient le plus mon attention : le Fuse de chez Axio, qu'en pensez vous???Il a l'air très très solide avec sa coque! de plus je trouve le design très aérodynamique!
Pour la housse j'ai adoré foofbag mais n'est ce pas plus un gadget qu'une vraie house? sinon la rose de chez larobe sera mon second choix je pense (on est une vraie fille ou on ne l'est pas  ).


----------



## Macounette (17 Mars 2005)

Sway a dit:
			
		

> Pour la housse j'ai adoré foofbag mais n'est ce pas plus un gadget qu'une vraie house?


Ah non, moi je ne trouve pas...
Les foofbag sont aussi bien rembourrées si ce n'est mieux qu'une housse ordinaire (je sais car j'ai une Tucano en plus de ma foofbag). Il est évident qu'une foofbag n'est pas censée être utilisée seule mais avec un autre sac (sacoche, sac à dos), ce qui permet de glisser le laptop facilement parmi ses livres, notes, etc. et surtout de le sortir rapidement, le rendant ainsi immédiatement "opérationnel". Je trouve ce concept très pratique. Pas plus tard que ce matin j'ai embarqué mon iBook dans son foofbag et hop dans ma sacoche, sans réfléchir. 

Bref si tu aimes les foofbag n'hésite pas... tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## mattthieu (29 Mars 2005)

personne n'a essayé la incase moyapak en vente sur l'apple store?
elle à l'air sympa, plus discrète qu'une crumpler


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

les sacs incase sont de bonne qualite, cependant ils sont assez petits en general....


----------



## corloane (1 Avril 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> personne n'a essayé la incase moyapak en vente sur l'apple store?
> elle à l'air sympa, plus discrète qu'une crumpler


 

moi je le trouve génial cet incase


----------



## mattthieu (1 Avril 2005)

apparemment personne n'a acheté l'incase moyapak, mais l'avez vous déjà vu en vente quelques part? 

l'acheter sur l'apple store sans l'avoir vu me parait risqué, les photos ne rendent pas bien compte de ses capacités d'accueil d'accessoires...


----------



## corloane (1 Avril 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> apparemment personne n'a acheté l'incase moyapak, mais l'avez vous déjà vu en vente quelques part?
> 
> l'acheter sur l'apple store sans l'avoir vu me parait risqué, les photos ne rendent pas bien compte de ses capacités d'accueil d'accessoires...


 
il semble assez petit, on ne peut donc pas mettre grand chose en plus, je ne l'ai jamais vu nulle part


----------



## mattthieu (11 Avril 2005)

je me suis décidé jeudi passé et j'ai commandé ce sac pour mon ibook sans jamais l'avoir vu en vrai, ce qui m'embêtait, mais comme je ne pouvais voir AUCUN sac pour ibook à bruxelles (à part les horribles case logic chez cami)... 
je l'ai reçu cet après midi
ce sac est très chouette, bien fini, mais en effet pas très grand.
j'ai fait quelques photos et un texte descriptif(http://www.bienavous.be/moyapak/moyapak.php), si vous avez d'autres questions n'hésitez pas


----------



## shango (5 Novembre 2005)

J'aurais voulu savoir si vous savez si le School Hymn 15" accueille corectement un ibook 14". Dans le cas contraire, existe t'il d'autre housses semi rigides faites pour etre mises dans un sac a dos classique pour le ibook 14" ?


----------



## Miralf (6 Novembre 2005)

shango a dit:
			
		

> existe t'il d'autre housses semi rigides faites pour etre mises dans un sac a dos classique pour le ibook 14" ?



j'ai la meme question pour mon futur ibook 12"... car j'ai déja un sac à dos 14/15", je voudrais juste une protection supplémentaire.. merci !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

J'ai celui-la que j'utilise tout les jours dans mon sac a dos: il est pas cher, bien rembourre, solide et... Fun!!!:

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/TBP/TB0330


----------



## maxpower (7 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde!!!!!

Bon voila j'ai acheter il y a environ 2 mois, une housse keyspan a la fnac, quitte a tout acheter en meme temps  , bien entendu j'ai pris la 14 car la 12 est trop petite, ce qui n'est pas tres beau, en plus la keyspan niveau protection n'est pas top.

Donc je regardais tout les posts, et j'ai trouvé pas mal de lien de VPC pour acheter la crumpler school hymn, mais le probleme c'est que l'on ne trouve pas beaucoup de choix de couleur.

J'aimerais bien voir a quoi ressemble les crumpler blanche et bleu, parce que le rouge est pas mal, mais trop voyant je crois, ça pourrait attirer les jaloux de microchiotte :rateau: lol.

Si vous avez de bon plan aussi pour une crumpler un peu moins cher, je suis preneur, j'ai vu a la fnac la rouge a 48 roros, je connais pas du tout le milieu de la VPC en informatique

Merci a vous


----------



## alexiad (12 Décembre 2005)

shango    : J'aurais voulu savoir si vous savez si le School Hymn 15" accueille corectement un ibook 14". Dans le cas contraire, existe t'il d'autre housses semi rigides faites pour etre mises dans un sac a dos classique pour le ibook 14" ?

je crois que oui mais je suis pas sur, sur le site de la fnac il y en a deux je crois et les couleurs sont noir/orange ou noir/vert...

http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?NID=4586613&SID=f8e8368a%2Dfb5f%2D50c2%2D5c34%2Ddbccfe58b3e2&UID=10049FAB3%2D91A8%2D85E9%2DC35D%2D17227C2D23C9&AID=&Origin=fnac%5Fgoogle&OrderInSession=1&TTL=131220051626

voili voilou mais bon je sais pas si ca va super bien au ibook par contre, je sais que le sac sheep scarer de crumpler vont bien au ibook 14" on le trouve aussi sur le site de la fnac!


un autre lien ,une petite video du base toucher(sheep scarer en plus grand)

http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/Crumpler-Base_Toucher_Orange-laptop_case-2-cc2.htm

voila ; )


----------



## Ladislas (30 Décembre 2005)

Pour mon iBook 12"
j'ai un crumbler the gymp (28¤, fnac par ex).
Très bien, parfaitement ajusté, étanche et épais.
Je le glisse dans un cartable ou un sac à dos.


----------



## chupastar (30 Décembre 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> personne n'a essayé la incase moyapak en vente sur l'apple store?
> elle à l'air sympa, plus discrète qu'une crumpler



J'avais acheté ce sac à l'Apple Store de San Francisco, depuis on me l'a volé lors d'un cambriolage.

Mon impression était très bonne, cette sacoche est de très bonne qualité et l'iBook est largement protégé des chutes là dedans!

Depuis je me suis acheté un Crumpler car il n'avait pas la incase sur le Store, je ne savais même pas qu'ils l'avaient ajouté entre temps.
D'ailleurs elle n'était pas présente à l'Apple Store de NY quand j'y suis allé cet été, à la place je me suis acheté une pochette incase, un peu comme celles qui sont faite par Tucano, j'en suis super content aussi, plus que la Tucano que j'avais avant car mon ordinateur y est un chouilla plus à l'aise dedans (la tucano est prévu pour un PB 12", l'iBook rentrait mais était très serré dedans). En plus j'aime bien la couleur: noire à l'extérieur, vert pomme à l'intérieur, très classe!


----------



## claudegmt (16 Mai 2006)

Salut
Moi j'acheterai bien la be.ez classic pour mon ibook 12.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu des echos sur le produit.

Merci

Claude


----------



## didier_ (31 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour apporter ma pierre à ce sujet, et disposant d'un iBook 12" désireux de se trouver un nid douillet, voici quels ont été mes achats :

- Une housse de marque Crumpler, modèle "Gimp", au format 12" (modèle noir, partie intérieure et bordure extérieure de couleur orange) que l'on peut voir ici.

Pour ceux qui habitent Paris, le magasin crumpler se trouve 35 rue de Richelieu dans le 1er arrondissement (non loin de la place de l'opéra, métro Opéra (RER A) ou Pyramides (14)). Ils n'ont certes pas tous les modèles en magasin, mais pour se faire une idée cela peut déjà aider.
Sinon il y a aussi les magasins Fnac, Surcouf, etc...

- un sac à dos de marque Dicota, modèle "Backpack Rain" que l'on peut voir ici.

Une photo grand format du modèle dont je parle se trouve ici.

Ce sac à dos dispose de plus d'une housse protectrice contre la pluie qui se loge dans un pochette zipée située sous le sac, ce qui offre l'avantage supplémentaire d'amortir les chocs si l'on pose un peu brutalement son sac au sol (je n'ai pas testé cette possibilité ).

Le compartiment recevant l'ordinateur se trouve de surcroit surélevé à l'intérieur du sac et donc n'est pas en contact direct avec le fond du sac qui sera amené à reposer au sol.

Les autres avantages que j'ai pu constater et dont il dispose - selon moi - sont les suivants :
- dos matelassé de même que les bretelles réglables.
- deux filets extérieurs venant à mi-hauteur du sac.

- un compartiment externe (accessible relativement facilement pour son utilisateur)  pouvant contenir un parapluie (testé et approuvé à maintes reprises ) et disposant d'une petite pochette zipée interne.

- un premier compartiment intérieur constitué de :* côté dos : 3 elastiques pour maintenir des stylos, un mousqueton et une pochette non fermée 
* côté "extérieur" : une pochette zipée​Ce compartiment se ferme par une fermeture éclair et se trouve en partie recouvert par la toile constituant le compartiment externe qui vient apporter un surplus de sécurité par deux clips venant se fermer sur le haut du sac.

- un second compartiment intérieur (se fermant au moyen d'une fermeture éclair) constitué :* de deux poches disposant de velcros pour système de fermeture,
* d'une ouverture pour un passage de casque audio (genre iPod ou autre ),
* du compartiment matelassé spécifiquement adapté au transport d'un ordinateur portable, une bande se fermant par velcro venant assurer le maintien de l'ordinateur dans son logement.​Dans l'usage quotidien que je fais de ce sac, ce dernier compartiment contient sans la moindre difficulté l'iBook dans sa housse gimp 12" citée précédemment ainsi que plusieurs revues informatiques (iCreate, Vous et Votre Mac, Univers Mac ).​J'ai acheté ce sac il y a plus de deux ans maintenant à la fnac qui le vendait à 65,00 euros environ. 

J'en suis totalement satisfait comme mes propos ont pu le laisser deviner. Il n'empêche que le Crumpler Base Toucher que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de voir de près et de tester m'a bien tenté aussi depuis l'achat du Dicota.

Son prix élevé (129,00 euros), et l'absence de la housse de protection pluie (même si le sac est labellisé "waterproof") disponible sur le Dicota m'ont, pour le moment, maintenu sur mes positions.

En espérant que ces renseignements ont pu vous être utile,

Cordialement,

Didier_


----------



## baiona (9 Juillet 2007)

salut
existe t-il unn equivalent de Bookshell pour Ibook 14" ??
 
merci


----------



## ozidpub (15 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai avoir un conseil sur les deux housses suivantes :

- Tucano Second Skin
- LArobe Prune 

Laquelles me conseillerez-vous ? (solidit&#233;, protection, design,...)


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juillet 2007)

Question design: c'est selon tes go&#251;ts,

apr&#232;s au niveau qualit&#233;, les deux sont nickel, perso j'ai une tucano, mais j'ai vu les LaRobe et &#231;a vaut le coups aussi 

Bref que du bon


----------



## ozidpub (16 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour votre commentaire. J'ai donc craqu&#233; et command&#233; LArobe SWEET
Top cool


----------



## ozidpub (19 Juillet 2007)

Hello le monde,

Je viens de recevoir ma housse LArobe SWEET, la livrasion &#224; &#233;t&#233; rapide et la housse est bien prot&#233;g&#233;e. Par ailleurs, j'en ai profit&#233; pour vous faire quelques catpures... Bref, j'adore !


----------

